# Official Dynamite - 12 May 2021 - The one where we witness a murder....



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi All

Welcome to the official Dynamite thread! I hope its filled with the same nuance and whimsy like normal

This is a stacked week, leading off BLOOD AND GUTS, and here is what is lined up

First, we’ll witness a snuff film which is Miro v Darby for the TNT title. Darby’s arm is hurt and Miro has gone beast mode. Tune in for a likely murder


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391182377196523521
Then, in the co-main event. We’ll see OC touch the bum of thousands of forumites (or it will seem like it from the reponses) as he faces PAC for a chance at Kenny BeltMega’s AEW championship


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391483629465915398
Then, in the co-co-main event, for the first time ever we’ll see the defence of a different company’s championship on AEW television, as Mox defends the IWGP US title against Blue Justice Nagata - not the murder grandpa i want, but the one we deserve


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391250362384883724
And in Cody’s mind, the co-co-co-main event is Cody will announce something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391070906357854225
And in the co-co-co-co-main event

The Bucks will put SCU out of their misery when they face off for the titles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390668081475764226
road to









Preview 2 Title Matches: Moxley v Nagata & The Young Bucks v SCU | Road to AEW Dynamite, 5/10/21


#AllEliteWrestling #AEWDynamite #AEWRampageSubscribe now and never miss a new video: https://www.youtube.com/c/aew?sub_confirmation=1AEW Dynamite airs every ...




youtu.be





Discuss you animals!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Let me put it down early - I think it will be a triple-threat for Kenny / Pac / OC at DON

Miro wins
Bucks win

..... Nagata wins  (no, I think Mox will win / but I wanted to predict one swerve)


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Chances of Kip/Ford interfering and costing the match for Miro?

Don't think this has happened at all in a title match so far in AEW , anyone?
Has it even happened in a normal match?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Chances of Kip/Ford interfering and costing the match for Miro?
> 
> Don't think this has happened at all in a title match so far in AEW , anyone?
> Has it even happened in a normal match?


Minimal - Kip has gone for surgery


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Minimal - Kip has gone for surgery


Even better
smacks him with the cast


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Even better
> smacks him with the cast


true - just think Neither can have a face action at the moment

would like Kip to continue as the ‘abused friend’ for a little longer personally


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Triple threat... Is plausible. I can see Omega beating both to end the match in chaos and TK making it a triple threat at DoN. I actually prefer it being a triple threat the more I think about it. 

Bucks will end SCU for good. 

Miro is winning. Should be a short match. 

Mox is winning. 

Cody will announce the date for delivery of his child most probably. Or a match with factory.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go!!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass im disappointed, SC-ULater ? Was right there! Gotta promote the obvious main event my dude


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass im disappointed, SC-ULater ? Was right there! Gotta promote the obvious main event my dude


lololl - its the co-co-co-co main event this week 

sorry for disappointing 

on the other hand, I could've titled it - 'the main event where Cody makes an announcement' and watched the world burn


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lololl - its the co-co-co-co main event this week
> 
> sorry for disappointing
> 
> on the other hand, I could've titled it - 'the main event where Cody makes an announcement' and watched the world burn


Cody is making an announcement?! I didn't see the fireworks or the heralds of trumpets


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP Miro


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Cody is making an announcement?! I didn't see the fireworks or the heralds of trumpets


My opponent is.....

_BING BANG BOOM POP POP FWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_

Anthony Ogogo

_FSSSSSSTHHH BAM POW POW SCRAAAAAWWWW_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> My opponent is.....
> 
> _BING BANG BOOM POP POP FWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_
> 
> ...


its gonna be a flag on a pole match or something

Cody loves smoke and mirrors and you need to hide Agogo's inexperience somehow


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its gonna be a flag on a pole match or something
> 
> Cody loves smoke and mirrors and you need to hide Agogo's inexperience somehow


Loser takes 3 months paternity leave


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Loser takes 3 months paternity leave


lol 

spot-on!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its gonna be a flag on a pole match or something
> 
> Cody loves smoke and mirrors and you need to hide Agogo's inexperience somehow


Wasn't a pole, but the flag match Cena and Miro had was pretty good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL Darby just Tweet-buried Miro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391538643282575369


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> LOL Darby just Tweet-buried Miro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391538643282575369


And little things like this is why AEW is 🔥

Can’t wait for the match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Darby knows what he's doing

guy is so good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> LOL Darby just Tweet-buried Miro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391538643282575369


Darby spinning AEW's poor booking of Miro to blame him personally for sucking is exactly what he should be doing at least.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Prosper said:


> LOL Darby just Tweet-buried Miro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391538643282575369


Wouldn’t it be great if Miro replied with something along the lines of:

“We will see who is underwhelming on Wednesday night when I snap you like a toothpick you hot-pant wearing little bitch”


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its gonna be a flag on a pole match or something
> 
> Cody loves smoke and mirrors and you need to hide Agogo's inexperience somehow


What its gonna be is interrupted.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nagata-san is ready!

With Covid ravaging Japan and NJPW, I hope Nagata sticks around for a while. Some younger talent on Dark and Elevation could benefit a lot from facing him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391831133373927424


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Added to the show:










No women's match announced which has some people bothered on social media.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> No women's match announced which has some people bothered on social media.


They do have an interview with Jade announced. Personally I don't care if there's a women's match but they need to get something rolling with Shida and Britt. Because as of right now there's no heat to that match. The only thing going for it right now is wanting to see Britt (the heel) win the title. Which is fine but it should have more.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW needs women's tag titles. Any women's match added would be a throwaway match given Britt vs Shida is booked for DoN3 and thus there is no title ramifications to any singles match.

A women's tag division could have four women on television for a reason. Titles are a booking/storyline crutch, but the women need all the help they can get getting on television. 

Britt has her program so she isn't pushing for television time, Rosa isn't signed to make sure she would be getting hers. No other women seem to have the clout to make it happen. There is no "personal issues" feud in the women's division.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its gonna be a flag on a pole match or something
> 
> Cody loves smoke and mirrors and you need to hide Agogo's inexperience somehow


Which of Dusty´s gimmick matches haven´t they ripped off yet? whatever it is, they´re doing that.
btw.. Spot on with Cody loving Smoke and Mirrors


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty certain there will be a women's match of some sort. Even if it's a Kris Statlander squash match or something. What I'm really hoping for is an extended segment with Britt and Shida. I think Britt could really bully the fuck out of Shida and since Shida is not confident in her English, it would build a lot of sympathy for her.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking forward to this ep, despite being a Darby fan I'm oddly looking forward to him getting destroyed and kickstarting Miro run of brutality at long last. Couldn't give a shit what Cody has to say, i hope Anthony Ogogo just kills him with a couple of BOLO liver shots and gets him off tv for awhile. The lack of women's match doesn't bother me as Jade getting a segment, shame Shida can't cut a promo as it limits what you can do to build up to her inevitable lose of the title. Be interesting to see if SCU do split after they lose against the Bucks, it was never a official ruling so can see them turning heel or continuing as a team anyway.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They need to stop having women's matches just to check a social media woke box. Actually give them a REASON to have the match, as in characters and stories. Their women's champ is who? Who is she? What is her character/motivation? Nothing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Three Dynamites until DoN.

Recent or current women's feuds: Britt vs. Shida, Bunny vs. Tay, Jade vs. Red Velvet

So...

Week one: Britt/Jade/Bunny d. Shida/Tay/Red Velvet
Week two: Shida/Tay d. Britt/Bunny
Week three (go-home show): Britt/Jade d. Shida/Red Velvet
DoN: Britt d. Shida

Alternatively could involve Thunder Rosa on the babyface side, building towards a rematch for the title in the months after Britt wins the belt.

Job done.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thunder Rosa cut a promo last night about coming up the rankings to face Britt Baker for the gold if she wins so we may be getting Thunder Rosa/Britt Baker III with Britt getting her win back after the Lights Out match. Rosa is #2 so it looks like they want to run it back one more time. Looks like after that we could get a Britt Baker/Tay Conti feud which I’m 100% down for.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Three Dynamites until DoN.
> 
> Recent or current women's feuds: Britt vs. Shida, Bunny vs. Tay, Jade vs. Red Velvet
> 
> ...


Britt and Shida shouldn't wrestle each other until the title match. Maybe have a physical attack during a mic segment or something though. This has Britt/Shida wrestling 3x before their title match in the next three weeks. 

As you indicate there is other recent feuds, along with Stat vs Penny Ford, but they all get dropped after one match payoff or something. Given Nyla/Madi happening, we could have seen Rosa stand up for her student and feud with Nyla, except that storyline is already sorta being done with Nightmare Factory/Cody. 

I do think Thunder Rosa should be Britt's first big title defense, but maybe save that for All Out, with Britt deflecting and denying the opportunity and making Rosa become #1 contender to earn the shot. Britt should of course retain vs TR at All Out if this were to happen. 

An issue with the women's scene is they all need wins, and none have enough cred to give rub in losses. I can't see Shida going on a post title loss losing streak either. Rosa could probably afford a surprising loss to a Velvet or Tay, but otherwise you need to keep her strong as the obvious first challenger to Britt (who also needs to get that win back). 

Mickie James would be a good signing to fill such a role.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Mad King is sooo goood


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391900106169851905


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Mad King is sooo goood
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391900106169851905


Good promo, would it not be better to show this on dynamite though? 🤔


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Good promo, would it not be better to show this on dynamite though? 🤔


thank you thank you

been waiting to post this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392115025997967360


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Mad King is sooo goood
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391900106169851905


smashed it


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thank you thank you
> 
> been waiting to post this
> 
> ...


Haha, touché

It should be on dynamite though shouldn’t it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Haha, touché
> 
> It should be on dynamite though shouldn’t it?


bit too long IMO for dynamite

but great promo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They really have booked Miro and by extension Darby and Page (who cares about Scorpio) into a corner. 

Miro really needs this belt to try and band-aid over this shit run he's had up to date. Him losing isn't a permanent burial, but just prolongs the shitty rub. 

Meanwhile Darby is actually in a feud with people who claim to want spotlight. Pretty dumb move if they do the work of hurting Darby just to let the TNT title go to Miro. 

Will be interesting to see that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OC vs Pac is going to be a nail bitter and should main event. It has hella suspense. Maybe not for good reasons, but it should be fun just waiting to see will they it won't they lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> OC vs Pac is going to be a nail bitter and should main event. It has hella suspense. Maybe not for good reasons, but it should be fun just waiting to see will they it won't they lol


PAC wins or I burn Daily’s Place to the ground


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> PAC wins or I burn Daily’s Place to the ground


Quick fire tip start in the janitors closet. All kinds of great flammable chemicals


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> PAC wins or I burn Daily’s Place to the ground


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Quick fire tip start in the janitors closet. All kinds of great flammable chemicals


And the good news is it will likely be unlocked since the janitor (Trashidy) is lazy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> And the good news is it will likely be unlocked since the janitor (Trashidy) is lazy.


Lol tbh though Eddie looks much more like a janitor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Lol tbh though Eddie looks much more like a janitor.


He and Mox do like to hang out in random nondescript rooms in the facility...hmm maybe moonlighting?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Miro forgives Darby - what a guy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392195596312788993


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Good promo, would it not be better to show this on dynamite though? 🤔


But if they play the promo then they'd have to cut like, 1 minute off of each match, and we can't have that. How else are we going to know that random Dark wrestlers can take anyone from the top of the card through a 20+ minute long "war".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> He and Mox do like to hang out in random nondescript rooms in the facility...hmm maybe moonlighting?


I smell a Clerks reboot. Now which one of them is the ambitious one who wants to be more than just a janitor and which one is the slacker that loves it [emoji23]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I smell a Clerks reboot. Now which one of them is the ambitious one who wants to be more than just a janitor and which one is the slacker that loves it [emoji23]


If nothing else, a classic buddy cop film.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> But if they play the promo then they'd have to cut like, 1 minute off of each match, and we can't have that. How else are we going to know that random Dark wrestlers can take anyone from the top of the card through a 20+ minute long "war".


They could just cut Cody’s entrance, that would solve the problem


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hitman1987 said:


> They could just cut Cody’s entrance, that would solve the problem


Cody's entrance is shorter now


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Cody's entrance is shorter now


I’ll time it this week and see if it’s longer than Kingston’s promo (2 mins 24 secs)


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Pac vs OC and Darby vs Miro are good matches. The rest is questionable to me. We will see another 20 minute Buck match that will not result in a title change, the women's division is MIA and Mox is wrestling a Japanese wrestler (who only the indie fans care about) and defending the IWGP US title because AEW doesn't have a national or continental belt of their own.

I would be making big moves right now. Change the ring to at least be bigger and more modern than the WWE. The show needs to look like a MMA/boxing event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’ll time it this week and see if it’s longer than Kingston’s promo (2 mins 24 secs)


you want them to give him the jobber entrance without music?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

IMO Darby shouldn't lose as he's gaining considerable steam and it'd be pretty TNA for him to lose now. Tho Miro has to win after a year of goofing off or he looks dumb. Maybe they'll do a rare DQ.

I hope Nagata doesn't have to sell Moxley's phantom knee strikes.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you want them to give him the jobber entrance without music?


No, I would’ve liked them to drop his entrance this week to squeeze a great Kingston promo in.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Miro forgives Darby - what a guy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392195596312788993


im hyped

2 of my current top 10 going at it. Miro destroying Darby. Yes please.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's Wednesday... and you know what that means!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It will be Nagata's first appearance on TNT since 7/20/98 when he beat Saturn on WCW Nitro. That was to be Nagata's second-to-last appearance in WCW before returning to NJPW where he went on to become a two-time IWGP Heavyweight Champion.

Nagata also held the world titles in Pro Wrestling NOAH and ZERO1-MAX, and was the first wrestler to ever win the G1 Climax, the Champion Carnival and the Global League - the three annual tournaments of NJPW, AJPW and NOAH.

It's not his first appearance in America as a whole since '98 though, as he was part of the ROH/NJPW co-promoted events in 2019.

He also appeared in RevPro UK between 2016~2018, facing the likes of WALTER and Pete Dunne, and made a one-off appearance in the NWA in April 2019.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm more interested than I thought I'd be in how they'll book SCU after they break up. Does CD retire or does he still want to wrestle? Do they both go singles, or both try and find new partners? I think Daniels should hang'em up, and Kaz is too bland to be a singles guy but could be a good hand tag team member who could bring in a new partner and maybe be managed by CD or something. 

Also would a loophole be SCU couldn't tag team anymore but they could Trios?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks like really bad weather forecast too


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

My guess with SCU is that they lose, then Kazarian immediately turns on CD and goes full on heel. Maybe he joins up with Scorpio and Ethan Page to form a new trios group. CD can then move into a wrestler/manager type role and manage a younger team like the Varsity Blonds against them.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Decent enough card.

AEW need to make Miro a star tonight, Darby has held the title for half a year, he’s had a great run, but this is the right time to turn Miro into the dominant force, that many fans expected when he joined.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder Rosa added in a women's match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392510649675173891
Plus a sit-down interview with Britt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392512770428620807
Looking like an awesome episode.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Thunder Rosa added in a women's match.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392510649675173891
> ...


I don´t care much about a sitdown interview. But Rosa in a match? I´ll take it


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

If SCU does indeed need to break up, I think Daniels would be an incredible replacement for TK as the commissioner/owner. TK was ok in a couple of those Impact clips, but his moment on Elevation with Kenny was beyond horrible. 

If SCU loses tonight, and I imagine they will, I really hope it doesn't mean we don't see CD on the show anymore. I know he's older, but there's still use for him outside of matches. His promo against the Bucks the other week was one of my favorites on Dynamite in a while.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> It will be Nagata's first appearance on TNT since 7/20/98 when he beat Saturn on WCW Nitro. That was to be Nagata's second-to-last appearance in WCW before returning to NJPW where he went on to become a two-time IWGP Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> Nagata also held the world titles in Pro Wrestling NOAH and ZERO1-MAX, and was the first wrestler to ever win the G1 Climax, the Champion Carnival and the Global League - the three annual tournaments of NJPW, AJPW and NOAH.
> 
> ...


With regards to casuals, you pretty much told more about Nagata than AEW did on Dynamite lmfao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is it time yet


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, the plan is to have Britt carry 100% of the build to the title match? Imagine if she loses...

Maybe Moxley on the booking team trying to recreate his feud with Brock Lesnar LOL


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

less than an hour to go

AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AEW really needs to go big time into building DON tonight.

The PPV is 2 1/2 weeks away and I'm constantly reminding myself that "oh shit, there's a PPV coming up."

As someone who's seen Mox's work in NJPW and plenty of Nagata, that match should be a good one. PAC vs. OC I know will be a good match though I dread the outcome, lol. Bucks vs. SCU I know will be solid but I can't act like I really care that much going into it. And as for Darby vs. Miro, I feel like we're heading towards another Brodie vs. Cody situation with a squash win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I wonder if Kip and Jimmy Havoc still live together


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was a nice little pre-intro with Mox. Good shit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TSN was showing old Blue Jays highlights and it cut into a few seconds of Dynamite....Jr started mid-sentence


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

NAGATA! The entrances need to be done like this for other title matches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nagata in better shape than Jericho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, Mox has Onita's theme Wild Thing!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The LIVE feel is definitely there tonight.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Odd choice for Moxley's new theme...





Is this TNT fucking up again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moxley coming out to Wild Thing? Wtf? Lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, Mox has Onita's theme Wild Thing!


Oh how the fuck did I forget that was his theme, I guess hearing it so many other places makes me forget it, my mind goes to commercials first.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Talk about a song that does not fit whatsoever


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Mox’s Japan theme


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wild Thing doesn't really make for good entrance theme to me, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok that song does not suit Moxley at all, once again Khan just buying a song just because he wants to show he can afford it even though it doesn't suit the wrestler at all, like with Orange Cassidy using Where is My Mind.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Odd choice for Moxley's new theme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he wanted Wild Thing by Tone Loc


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wild Thing? Love that song but Moxley needs something heavier. Also weird for Moxley to come out to a love song.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

9


3venflow said:


> Holy shit, Mox has Onita's theme Wild Thing!


That what I'm talking about,they need to buy song rights this feels like a big event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Moxley coming out to Wild Thing? Wtf? Lol


Yep, i like the theme to be honest. Tony must be paying a fuckload or these theme rights lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nagata is 53 and in incredible shape. Still gets the same height on his kicks as 25 years ago. Nice to see Rocky Romero in the crowd too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Whos that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moxley is doing everything to make this match great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

qntntgood said:


> 9
> That what I'm talking about,they need to buy song rights this feels like a big event.


I remember the Von Erichs and many others would come out to songs already on mainstream audio but not sure if those were ever purchased lmfao


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Maybe he wanted Wild Thing by Tone Loc


No no I actually was having a brain fart. (Thanks 3venflow)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Whos that?


Rocky Romero


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo NJPW!

Go Mericuh!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i assume the song is to stay considering a lot of wrestlers are getting real songs


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Jr is right,nagata is running circles around moxley.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley isn't good at slow paced


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This old guy is pretty fun to watch


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

AEW... Mask optional..... Don't miss out on our live events in July : /


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fantastic opener. Great slugfest between the two. Hope Nagata sticks around a few weeks given the Covid situation in Japan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Wild Thing doesn't really make for good entrance theme to me, lol.





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Rocky Romero


Never heard of him. 

Moxley wins.So who takes that title off him?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wild Thing is that his NJPW theme?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I want Tanahashi.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Short and sweet Never Openweight style NJPW match. Good start to the show.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This was a really good match and what AEW’s product should feel like instead of all the non sense and stupidity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA Did you all catch JR with the insider rib? "It aint ballet folks, its pro wrestling"


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

9


TD Stinger said:


> Wild Thing doesn't really make for good entrance theme to me, lol.


Agreed,it should have been AC/DC's dirty deeds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is corny


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome match. Very physical


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good match. 

I'm glad they found someone to finally make Mox wrestle in the ring.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Not a fan of the new Mox theme but good match overall.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> This was a really good match and what AEW’s product should feel like instead of all the non sense and stupidity.


Agreed. Good match. Not too long. Probably match of the night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Respect? didn't Moxley flip him off during the match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did JR refer to Kingston as Moxleys young boy? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*These are the hardest strikes I've seen Moxley throw in the last 8 years.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

That finisher by Moxley looked so fake lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NJPW just isn't it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa's ass better not leave AEW LOL.

Come on PAC!!! Although im sure OC will win. 

Cody is next? Bah Gawdddd


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone will end up entering to Blue Velvet.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Nagata is of course a step slow nowadays.

That was solid though, intense and stiff, just as I expected.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody to announce the baby's name?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ortiz actually being serious. Night and day.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great opening match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is stupid start with the ender and continue it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did JR refer to Kingston as Moxleys young boy? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Yep i think so. HAHA


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Heh I misheard them and thought they said Jericho had a dislocated ego.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how there's definitely a boom mic but they're holding a handheld mic for appearances. Wrestling is silly sometimes LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

sammy is slowly starting to sound like a heel and not a modern day social media idiot with a stupid haircut. he still has that stupid haircut but dam hes improving


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Cody to announce the baby's name?


Close. To announce his baby's first AEW opponent after the commercial.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love how wrestling feuds are continued these days by someone saying "its over till I say its over!"


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> NJPW just isn't it


?!? You do realize Blue Justice is basically just a legend; and not like a current top act. Quite sure TK and AEW would drool for the top NJPW talent.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if they would do MJF vs. Sammy or LAX vs. FTR at DON. Or some kind of 6-8 man tag. At this point I think Jericho will be out until after DON.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I swear it feels like someone got hired in the last few days because for the first time ever, the production seems on point and the flow is good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I hate Cody's music wtf is this Snoop Dogg shit. I love Snoop Dogg but this remix doesn't work


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I remember when Cody had a great theme, what happened to it? Snoop Dogg and some reality show fucked it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OKAY Place your BETS now, how long until Cody's announcment gets interrupted?? This is AEW and hardly any announcement never goes fully thru


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

cody really inspired the idea of a second show being called EGO. personally i think it would be a good name and could be more edgy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> This is stupid start with the ender and continue it.


Exactly, whats next a normal tag match?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pablo Escobar said:


> ?!? You do realize Blue Justice is basically just a legend; and not like a current top act. Quite sure TK and AEW would drool for the top NJPW talent.


I saideth what I said. Suzuki is great, everything else is meh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Cody really needs a full segment to say he's (I assume) wresting Anthony Ogoggo at Double or Nothing lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pablo Escobar said:


> ?!? You do realize Blue Justice is basically just a legend; and not like a current top act. Quite sure TK and AEW would drool for the top NJPW talent.


I think Jericho could actually take something from this match. Jericho's a good striker and I think he could still have good matches if he went more strike heavy in his offense instead of having to hit the lionsault every match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Moxley/Nagata was excellent. One of the best matches AEW has had this year. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, whats next a normal tag match?


Yeah they pretty much have to do Stadium Stampede 2 and even that is still kind of ridiculous for one month


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody hasn't done or said anything interesting in well over a year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody the Ego lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is gonna be awful...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I hate Cody's music wtf is this Snoop Dogg shit. I love Snoop Dogg but this remix doesn't work


Cody's music is a fucking mess, its all over the place, it begins with a godlike intro as if the Messiah is upon us, then it cuts into fucking Snoop Dogg.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tell me we're not turning Cody vs. Ogogo into US vs. UK


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i cant fucking stand how hard cody trys with his words. People dont fucking care you know a few exra fancy words


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is lame.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

USA USA lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Moxley/Nagata was excellent. One of the best matches AEW has had this year. Wasn't expecting that.


Was a good performance minus the garbage matches.

BTW is this going to be a USA vs British angle? Gimme a break


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Foreign heel never dies


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Please don't talk about politics on a wrestling show pls Cody


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

cody announcing another big moment hes taking from someone ?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why is Cody talking like Ogogo has had 15 min segments every week talking about how much he hates America?

I don't watch every week but I hardly remember Ogogo doing anything anti-american outside of draping the UK flag over him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this promo is just making americans look stupid lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they pretty much have to do Stadium Stampede 2 and even that is still kind of ridiculous for one month


It would make sense for them to have a match that wouldn't contain them in a cage.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Painful.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Tell me we're not turning Cody vs. Ogogo into US vs. UK


Evil foreign heel but from an ally country is probably a new twist on the oldest gimmick in wrestling.

Actually wait no it's not, there have been plenty of evil foreign heels from Canada in the past, even that twist isn't original.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

As a Canadian, I'm just sad to see mom and dad fighting


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ok get on with it announce something. stop fucking rambling


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I hate this. And not everyone who watches wrestling is American. This does nothing for me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Flag match incoming?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Why is Cody talking like Ogogo has had 15 min segments every week talking about how much he hates America?
> 
> I don't watch every week but I hardly remember Ogogo doing anything anti-american outside of draping the UK flag over him.


Nah he's been saying America is shitty and he's just here for the money in most promos.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK this promo is fine......but why are we turning this into a US vs. not US thing? Did we really need to go this way?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody going to give a State of the Union speech here?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

This promo is awful


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oh cody has to be the american hero to get some fans again. i noticed a lot of people shitting on him lately


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Of course the baby.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is this promo?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you freaking kidding me...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

my god. i just don't care. get on with something


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Bad. Very bad promo. Sorry Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha Someone said he was going to mention his baby! Next her opponent...come on Cody you know it's happening. Who will she take on in AEW?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's crying lol


3venflow said:


> Flag match incoming?


Should be the Cena vs Miro one was fun


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I hate this. And not everyone who watches wrestling is American. This does nothing for me.


I'm a patriotic American and this segment is still cringe, I don't think it's just a foreign thing.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

What is this promo ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME A FUCKING ANOTHER CRYING PROMO. enough fucking crying promos you fucking loser


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What the flying fuck is this waffle


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This is weird lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Hacksaw Duggan gonna come out waving a flag any minute..


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is torture


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Who TF cares? Why is this a ppv match? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Get on with it Cody...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If this isn't setting up for Ogogo uppercutting Brandi in the stomach...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

does anyone have a count on how many times this bed wetter has cried in a promo ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stardust?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm a patriotic American and this segment is still cringe, I don't think it's just a foreign thing.


I'm an American too but this is stupid.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol 15 min promo to announce a match, cody is such a joke


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW Miracle, no INTERRUPTIONS yet??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey @bdon what up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody is the best babyface going today. He got the chops to be bigger than wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was dumb and convoluted.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this is beyond bad


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This promo has nothing to do with him vs Anthony Ogogo. Why did he bring up segregation and inter racial babies 😂😂😂


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Cringest promo of the year


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

So we don’t start off with anything to do with jericho? How utterly stupid


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm so annoyed that they're doing the foreign heel trope when Ogogo brings so much more than that.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody is the best babyface going today. He got the chops to be bigger than wrestling.


keep telling yourself that. no one fucking cares about cody outside of wrestling. he got some cute gigs on tnt because of his job


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG WHAT? Cody vs OGOGO? WOW! Can't believe this is happening..... lol Cody said that as if this was The Rock announcing he's facing Hogan at WM or something.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

....Didn't this start with QT's group going against Cody's group?

I just....the promo was delivered well, but why are we going into this US vs. UK direction? It just feels so tacked on.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol I thought Cody was bringing back Stardust.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody is a really weird dude


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> does anyone have a count on how many times this bed wetter has cried in a promo ?


Almost every promo he's cut, he thinks that makes his promos epic and makes him look like a great actor.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why did Cody just treat Ogogo like he’s the second coming of Muhammad Hassan 🤦‍♂️


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wonder how the UK fans feel about that whole segment with Cody.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vince scrambling: American Dream, can he do that?!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody is the best babyface going today. He got the chops to be bigger than wrestling.


He's good at getting the fans behind him but jfc this material was awful.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Almost every promo he's cut, he thinks that makes his promos epic and makes him look like a great actor.


great actors dont cry every time they talk, thats not how it works


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Young Bucks? Alright, it's a good time to take a shower.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> keep telling yourself that. no one fucking cares about cody outside of wrestling. he got some cute gigs on tnt because of his job


And you can keep telling yourself that he isn't primed to be a mainstream celebrity outside of wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

But I would still watch 10 of those Cody promos than see a Bucks match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta give it to Young Bucks, they have very very punchable faces.

That Cody promo btw was one pretty rotten one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Young Bucks ought to get Tony to buy them a new theme as well.

Nick looks better with the goatee. Have they been on the tanning beds too?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> And you can keep telling yourself that he isn't primed to be a mainstream celebrity outside of wrestling.


Mainstream star I doubt it. Miz level star, maybe.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks are rolling in Monopoly money.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> And you can keep telling yourself that he isn't primed to be a mainstream celebrity outside of wrestling.



until its reality its not factual.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On a side note, I saw a clip with Lance Storm recently, he said basically Raw in 2 hours has about 30 minutes of actual wrestling lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> But I would still watch 10 of those Cody promos than see a Bucks match.


That promo was Cena level bad.

maybe worse.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bucks match should be fun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Why did Cody just treat Ogogo like he’s the second coming of Muhammad Hassan 🤦‍♂️


Better question why did he have to bring up inter racial babies? That promo made no fucking sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Mainstream star I doubt it. Miz level star, maybe.


I see him more as a future politician but the Miz is very successful. Nothing wrong even being successful on his level.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cody’s got charisma


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this "LIVE"?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I see him more as a future politician but the Miz is very successful. Nothing wrong even being successful on his level.


On a mayor level like Kane in the right county I could see it. Fucking Matt Morgan is a mayor.
Definitely nothing wrong with Miz level


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody is in TNT's main upcoming unscripted show so that might be a gauge on if he can attract interest outside of wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I did get a laugh out of Brandon Cutler's ridiculous track suit and face mask


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> until its reality its not factual.


Well he's on the Go Big Show and is having his own reality TV show. It seems like the seeds are being laid for him to become mainstream... 🤔


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am i the only one who pretty much forgets AEW has signed Big fucking Show? LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit, thats quite a gash.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Shitttt

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

How can he bleed, he completely missed the kick


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Am i the only one who pretty much forgets AEW has signed Big fucking Show? LMFAO


Lol well its easy to considering he's only on their shitty online show hardly anyone watches doing fucking commentary, cause Big Show was so known for his great promo skills and talking.....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Second match with hardway blood. At least that looks hardway by how much he's gushing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniels getting color for this match to make it more special. Goodbye SCU. 👋


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus what a bloody mess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> How can he bleed, he completely missed the kick


It's AEW, anything is possible, even teleportations.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Daniels bleeding is gonna lead to a super hot tag.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nagata/Moxley was everything I wanted. Great pacing, and a wonderful slugfest, and Nagata can still work classics at 53. Roster should all be watching him and asking questions. 

Cody promo was good in delivery, but content all over the place and seemed wacky. I get the storyline they are going for, but I don't think they needed to do the evil foreign heel thing, much less a UK guy for that role.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody is the best babyface going today. He got the chops to be bigger than wrestling.


You can't be serious? Cody doesn't have the IT Factor to transcend wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Cody is in TNT's main upcoming unscripted show so that might be a gauge on if he can attract interest outside of wrestling.


Problem is breaking out of the wrestler and reality star box. But he'll probably around least get some straight to VOD chances when he's ready


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daniels apparently saw B&G and said, "here...hold my razor blade."


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> How can he bleed, he completely missed the kick


His head legit hit the corner of the post. But also could be a blade gone wrong(right?)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is quite good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice Kurrgan cosplay by Gallows


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Shout out AJ styles?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No counting no rules.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match is pretty good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> No counting no rules.


My big pet peeve. No rules exist in this company.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Those were terrible punches


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> You can't be serious? Cody doesn't have the IT Factor to transcend wrestling.


He has a reality show and is a host on a game show with Snoop Dogg. He's already getting started.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rick Knux weekly incompetence is getting tiring. 

Either turn him into a character or send him back to whatever bar fed he came from.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nick got the shit end of the stick as far as genetics go. Dudes hair is a mess(He's balding rapidly) and Matt's still looks great, sucks to be him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was funny


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Shoes


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Fuck matt Jackson for real 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a fucking awesome match.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great match so far!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this is much better camera work than blood n guts


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dumb Buck pretending he could ever lace HBK's boots.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao that botch by Daniels


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

“He’s bleeding all over those beautiful shoes” 

Callis


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the blood on the shoes is definitely someone's specific fetish


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is better than I expected. Daniels and Kaz are working their asses off.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mocking Shawn Michaels


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Flair about to come from the back and elbow drop in some blood.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very fun match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Matt mocking HBK/Flair with the I love you line. Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bochamania.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty good match, but i would prefer more offense from SCU


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

More blood on the canvas than in the cage last week lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lmao that botch by Daniels


Don't think it was a botch he was selling being busted open


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

They're setting the buisness back into the 90s and I fucking love it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good match hard to care since SCU sucked as champs and been off TV for a while.

Bucks tell stories just not traditional ones


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

SCULATER


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

blood on matt is classic


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good match. Between the sarcastic "I'm sorry, I love you" and the cold spray that was great in terms of getting the Bucks over as heels.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was really good, got way more into it considering I didn't care all too much when it started. Both Daniels and Kazarian were tremendous babyfaces here, they made the match fantastic. Bucks had good heel work too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I love the visual storytelling of tensions rising between the Bucks by Matt hogging all of their shared bottle of tanning lotion


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Don't think it was a botch he was selling being busted open


Pretty sure it was a botch, but it was easy to cover it up by explaining how out of it he was and bleeding.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the only thing in the elite's locker is a jags helmet, lmao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sound effects brought to you by NES circa 1987.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like they should've left the camera on SCU to resolve that splitting angle


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

How about don't go nuts, calm down and just interview Kaz and Chris Daniels in the ring.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Was this Daniels last match? Kinda felt like it. 

Awesome way to go out, if it´s the case.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two fantastic matches so far. Pro wrestling is great.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

They’re killing it tonight. What a show so far!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

That match was fine. Bucks work much better as heels


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LETS GO PAC. Get this W.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I feel like they should've left the camera on SCU to resolve that splitting angle


You'd think they'd give more time to the dissolving of a tag team that's been around for a decade.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao that b


MrMeeseeks said:


> Don't think it was a botch he was selling being busted open


Nawh, he slipped and the announcers tried to cover it with him being dizzy from blood loss. Far from the first time we've seen him botch it, he's quite old now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

lets go orange cassidy, do it for your brother kiwi!


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Young Bucks? Alright, it's a good time to take a shower.*


Yep,seen one match you've seen them all.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I feel like they should've left the camera on SCU to resolve that splitting angle


chaotic booking


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> the blood on the shoes is definitely someone's specific fetish


Someone would buy those lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why take away from SCUs farewell to have Mox and Kingston pointlessly throw around clothes?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lmao that botch by Daniels


What did he do, i missed it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Adapting said:


> LETS GO PAC. Get this W.


Sadly...


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

La Parka said:


> the only thing in the elite's locker is a jags helmet, lmao.



In case they need to suit up with Tim Tebow lol 

Made me think of the waterboy for whatever reason.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Bucks are far more watchable as heels.

Kazarian had a great showing in that match.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Really good match. Between the sarcastic "I'm sorry, I love you" and the cold spray that was great in terms of getting the Bucks over as heels.


It doesn't creat heat, they just look like children cosplaying legends.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm getting ready to see the forum have a meltdown when Cassidy is the No.1 contender for Omega for DON. 🍿


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, if you're gonna do an angle where the losing team is done as a team, I'd kind of milk the drama of that as opposed to going right to the back to Mox & Eddie.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> What did he do, i missed it


It wasn’t a botch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> You'd think they'd give more time to the dissolving of a tag team that's been around for a decade.


Lol i know, soon as it was over they just immediately cut away showing Moxley and Kingston and promoting the next match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Icon said:


> In case they need to suit up with Tim Tebow lol
> 
> Made me think of the waterboy for whatever reason.


Eddies confusion at why the bucks have that helmet, made me laugh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't get why they cut away from SCU. Give them there moment, and do the Mox/Kingston segment destroying Elite locker room after the break or something. 

AEW's choices with some segments are really confusing. They build up Cody's random segment, but give pretty much no notice that Inner Circle were going to cut a promo, even though they were in the big match last week with the big moment. It's really dumb.

Good night in ring wise though. Excellent opening match and that tag title match was good. Pac/OC coming up should be good as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

qntntgood said:


> Yep,seen one match you've seen them all.


That was actually a completely different match than Bucks vs PAC/Fenix in style and structure.

They should have kept the camera on the ring after the match, but at least they showed it after the break.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> It wasn’t a botch


it was obviously a botch but the commentators covered it nicely.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Sadly...


I can dream...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn so Ricky Starks would have taken on Christian ?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> What did he do, i missed it


Slipped going for the moonsault


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

That spray can may have been a gimmick can or something, but I gotta say getting pelted in the head by it while having a gash like that looked painful AF!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The kid in me enjoys all the blood in AEW. I was a bloodthirsty lad.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> He has a reality show and is a host on a game show with Snoop Dogg. He's already getting started.


He's got the chance but I'm skeptical on him being able to transcend.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They could’ve done away with that Mox/Kingston segment to focus on SCU but ok.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian in the Casino Battle Royale.

Match against Sydal should be good but very predictable.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I feel like they should've left the camera on SCU to resolve that splitting angle


Definitely!!! They just kinda said aw that's sad, now let's go backstage.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Holy shit matt Sydal sounds like Conan's nerd voice

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Time to break WF with a Cassidy win.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC is advancing. No way Tony is buying a theme and having him lose this soon. LMFAO


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Christian looking like a monster next to Sydal


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean, Pac simply needs to win this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Alex the translator? DAMN lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else wanna kick Justin Roberts in the nuts and smack him everytime he does that goofy Orange Cassidy intro? "Coming from wherever.. weighing whatever..." god i fucking hate him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone else think orange is way better off single. the group brings his mystic down. this song also fits him more coming out solo


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

3venflow said:


> That was actually a completely different match than Bucks vs PAC/Fenix in style and structure.
> 
> They should have kept the camera on the ring after the match, but at least they showed it after the break.


I would have rather seen Daniels and kaz win,then to see the bucks win another match at this point they are as bad as Cody.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope Casidy avenges his loss to PAC from Revolution 2019!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else wanna kick Justin Roberts in the nuts and smack him everytime he does that goofy Orange Cassidy intro? "Coming from wherever.. weighing whatever..." god i fucking hate him.


shocking anyone likes him. he does not have a great announce voice and he over sells everything


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starting out goofy of course.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I came back just in time to see Cassidy set the forum on fire 😎*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

oh i wish he won it right there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I give a lot of shit to OC, and its well deserved but holy fuck its not as awful as Alexa Bliss and her magic fairy fake dust.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bit of nice continuity there. PAC indulged OC at Revolution but didn't this time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> oh i wish he won it right there


It would have been a great screenshot for the RIse and Fall special on Peacock in a few years.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

We all know Cassidy gonna win, but it is so bad for PAC to lose against a crappy comic gimmicky monckey.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> It would have been a great screenshot for the RIse and Fall special on Peacock in a few years.


Aha. WWE is dying mate


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> shocking anyone likes him. he does not have a great announce voice and he over sells everything


Yeah and you can tell the fuck thinks he's the greatest announcer of all time, he always has such a shit eating smug grin on his face looking so satisfied with how he just announced. Anytime he announces Jon Moxley as JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNN....MMMMMMMOOOOXXLEY!!!!!!! i desperately want someone to sling a rock into his throat.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OC has had his best match with PAC so this one should be good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I give a lot of shit to OC, and its well deserved but holy fuck its not as awful as Alexa Bliss and her magic fairy fake dust.


Yes but we already know the WWE is awful beyond words, I expect better from AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*These Breaks are so poorly timed.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I came back just in time to see Cassidy set the forum on fire 😎*












"With your feet in the air and your head on the ground..."


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least this is the right match to put extra breaks in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man those barricades are getting a work out in this match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know, they confirmed whoever wins this gets main event slot at Double or Nothing. OC will win, he's the face going against heel Kenny. And welp, this is exactly why i won't be buying their ppv. Easy pass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Pac ever gonna change his gear? he's had that same gear since he was on 205 Live over 4 years ago


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Let me guess...

Cassidy does a superman comeback and wins via roll up 🤔


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Pac ever gonna change his gear? he's had that same gear since he was on 205 Live over 4 years ago


If it aint broke, dont fix it lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392645904520339458


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the crowd ~!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC's dominance = OC win incoming


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Martyn said:


> Hope Casidy avenges his loss to PAC from Revolution 2019!!


It was much more PAC putting Cassidy over than OC losing. 
He was just a joke back in that day/


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

It's great that they're reaching out to the spots from their first encounter. Nice storytelling.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Orange Cassidy turns wrestling into a joke


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Pac ever gonna change his gear? he's had that same gear since he was on 205 Live over 4 years ago


I think he's got a set that's grey with black accents instead of black with grey accents LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Liger bomb was fucking NASTY!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cassidy is injured.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Alright_Mate said:


> Let me guess...
> 
> Cassidy does a superman comeback and wins via roll up 🤔


If Pac loses to OC. That will be the biggest joke ever


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is also very good, lot of call backs to their first match.

Also that Liger bomb was sweet.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao, Pac killed OC with that powerbomb


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great match so far. Commercial breaks suck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I think he's got a set that's grey with black accents instead of black with grey accents LOL


Lol yeah thats about as much change as you're gonna get with him i guess.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Pac ever gonna change his gear? he's had that same gear since he was on 205 Live over 4 years ago


Eric Bischoff get out of this body!!!!

We all know what happened to Steve Austin.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

OC is concussed. I can’t believe they’re continuing this match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This didnt need to go 2 breaks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't mean to sound like a dick but I kind of do hope OC has a minor injury, just one that can keep him out of action until after the PPV to save us from an abomination of a main event.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Pac is just on another level. Is there any restriction of him still as a Canadian? Give him a good storyline and push him to the moon. Make him a face too. A tough, skilled, babyface.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Pac would use this gear again


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC is just selling IMO to set up the upset.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

He's either concussed or he hurt his neck...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Once again more fuckery lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I think Cassidy is fucked.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah thats about as much change as you're gonna get with him i guess.


It's funny that he teams with Fenix and Penta, who I'm pretty sure have not worn the same gear twice


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So why is Kenny attacking another heel?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hope they do a 3 way at DON!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

triple threat


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Draw lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

A draw ? What a joke


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WTF lol. Lame ending....haha.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SWERVE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahaha. They really are going with a three way. What a mess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They don't count ring outs outside, but count then inside lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah OC was supposed to go over and hes fucked.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA I wonder will TONY Lip Read again??


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Huh


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

OC is likely legit hurt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg is this gonna be the tired cliché shit where the heel champion ruins the number 1 contender match and then gets put into a triple threat with both of them...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They don't count ring outs outside, but count then inside lol


Standing 10 counts aren't unheard of, odd choice for a finish though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC isn't hurt, it was all a work to set up a three way I think.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

3venflow said:


> OC is just selling IMO to set up the upset.


Naw they're making changes on the fly since OC is hurt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A three way main event? Meh....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Kenny is officially a stupid heel.

Any heel that has ever tried this always ends up being in a Triple Threat lol. Kenny has taken his place among the legends.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah! It's going to be a 3 way!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Tony Khan found a way to put OC in the main event of the ppv and not have everyone hate it by making it a triple threat.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Glad Pac is still getting a match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Standing 10 counts aren't unheard of, odd choice for a finish though.


When you don't run regular ring out 10 counts it just comes off convoluted


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm fine with this actually, you don't have OC have to beat Pac, and I don't think they've even done a 3-way yet have they?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone called this shite last week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this will bring for a more interesting 3 way match anyways for story


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA That tall fucker looks like Boy George


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Kenny is officially a stupid heel.
> 
> Any heel that has ever tried this always ends up being in a Triple Threat lol. Kenny has taken his place among the legends.


They had to make changes on the fly since OC is really hurt. I won't fault them for that.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, not only did he throw everything around, Moxley broke the mic in the locker room as well, that's why the audio is so shit for this segment right?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

im really over all the heels in aew dressing like clowns. i want some proper heel dressers


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Imagine having that shithead in your main event. What the fuck.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is where we praise the lord


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

They didn't show OC once after Kenny's belt shot. He's very likely hurt pretty bad.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean, it's miles better than OC being in a one on one but I can't say I'm a fan of him being there period.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392648156693815300


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God this made Omega look dumb as fuck, when in the history of pro wrestling has ruining a number 1 contenders match ever worked out for the champion? it has almost always caused the champion to get put into a triple threat with both guys.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Horrible audio for anyone else since they switched to the Brandon cam?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I’d rather that than a Omega vs OC singles match.

OC was always going to be in the main event, full audience will be back and AEW audiences have an Orange Cassidy fetish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So they're doing a triple threat to please both fan bases, lol. So underwhelming*. *I get it though. Fans will be back in full force and they want the workrate marks and the entertainment marks happy on camera.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm ok with the three way match because it's slightly less predictable than the alternatives since PAC could pin OC or vice versa. Man they protect PAC though, dude hasn't lost in an eternity.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pac hit homeboy with a sitout powerbomb that would make Dave Batista proud.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait, since when do we actually take WrestleTalk seriously?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat at DON!!! Things just got more interesting!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Gallows dressed like an idiot


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad AEW doesn't do finishes like that often. I hope OC is not legit hurt. Or maybe he is and the winner of the Casino Battle Royale will fight in the main event in lieu of OC?

Also, is this the first triple threat match in AEW?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They never put the camera back on OC once he took the powerbomb. He was fucked. i dont think that was a work.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> im really over all the heels in aew dressing like clowns. i want some proper heel dressers


Lol yeah i know, its like they think the goofier they dress the more bad it makes them.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Who eats the pin from Omega at Don?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm glad AEW doesn't do finishes like that often. I hope OC is not legit hurt. Or maybe he is and the winner of the Casino Battle Royale will fight in the main event in lieu of OC?
> 
> Also, is this the first triple threat match in AEW?


No Darby vs Janela vs Havoc was that's pre Dynamite tho


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW's bullet club needs to go. They take up wayyyy to much air time for a faction that is a bad NWO knockoff. 

Let the Young Bucks be heels on their own and Omega be a heel on his own with Don. 

The good brothers, cutlet and Nakawhatever are not needed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OC worked everyone to thinking he's legit hurt. Best seller in the biz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn just visually the Dark Order look like complete shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great, he is back with the putty patrol.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't like the WWE finish we've just had, but what do you want?
Burying PAC against a 2021 Shark Boy, or having him losing in a world title match?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah i know, its like they think the goofier they dress the more bad it makes them.


i dont understand why they all started dressing like clowns when they turned heels. they just seem goofy. thats what made hogan so good as he dressed like a dark heel


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> No Darby vs Janela vs Havoc was that's pre Dynamite tho


Was that the Cracker Barrel Match?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone know what they are doing with this stupid storyline with hangman with the horrible dark order


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Again why is a drinking cowboy apart of a goofy cult in masks? This makes no fucking sense. And Dark Order being made babyfaces cause of Brodie dying was dumb as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Was that the Cracker Barrel Match?


Yes indeed lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They had the graphic ready.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392648632583720961


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some hot babes with MJF?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RIP JERICHO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh they went full WWE with "look at what we rated, people watch us"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did MJF borrow that crown from King Corbin?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman got lost in Dorkville. Poor boy,,,


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

3venflow said:


> SWERVE


Were is Vince Russo when you need him ?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Love the fact they pimped their #1 spot on cable from last week haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So they're doing a triple threat to please both fan bases, lol. So underwhelming*. *I get it though. Fans will be back in full force and they want the workrate marks and the entertainment marks happy on camera.*


My thoughts, They did it to please both the OC fans and Pac ones.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

King Maxel or Maxwell lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is he wearing a prom king crown?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte Flair is that you?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice DON set-up for Cage vs. Page. Just end Team Tazz. Let Starks manage Hobbs, while he recovers and Tazz be a commentator.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> My thoughts, They did it to please both the OC fans and Pac ones.


*Yeah, exactly.*


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Aubrey was doing the 10 count on OC outside of the ring during the Picture in Picture. She you saw her hitting the mic on the communication device when she was climbing out of the ring (In which she actually stopped her count to check on him) the awkwardness was because they were trying to figure out how to do the finish since he was hurt.

Everybody so pressed to not get worked, they question legit stuff just because they don't want to be called a mark. Everything about that ending points to OC being legit hurt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn them blondes look good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol did MJF steal Corbins crown


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So DON is Omega vs PAC vs OC, Bucks vs Mox/Eddie, Hangman vs Cage II, Shida vs Britt and the Casino Battle Royale so far.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> They had the graphic ready.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392648632583720961


It was always suppose to be a triple threat but i don't think it was suppose to happen that way, I think OC legit got a concussion/stinger. After the powerbomb you could see OC moving is fingers and peoples who hurt their necks usually have that reaction.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Charlotte Flair is that you?


Nah, she's 1 foot higher than MJF.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Nice DON set-up for Cage vs. Page. Just end Team Tazz. Let Starks manage Hobbs, while he recovers and Tazz be a commentator.


*Cage should go full singles. Him beating Hangman is the most I've been interested in him since last year.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tully on the mic? Fuck yes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cage should go full singles. Him beating Hangman is the most I've been interested in him since last year.*


 i think cage needs to win a lot more than hangman does


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Steals Corbin's crown and could steal Matt Hardy's son's name.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Is Wardlow setting up an orgy?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

they should just have tully cut promos every week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're doing a rematch solely to do a better ending that doesn't look like shit. Although they'll probably fuck it again cause they have no idea how to properly execute big endings.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey no Marko Stunt today? So far so good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mad Horsemen vibes here, women and all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Old man needs to wrap it up


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"You have the finest women this city has to offer" 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now what lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tully's shoes look comfy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, now how do they ruin it? Goofy horn?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol so they are hoes ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They really overdo it with the whole driving trucks etc dont they?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cornette was right. This was not the end of this angle. I'll be damned.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look falling on that giant mattress through flimsy cardboard hurt Jericho's arm


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA Jericho not even taking a week off after that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392650759783665665


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So a rematch....... because Blood & Guts doesn't mean anything folks.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> as always suppose to be a triple threat but i don't think it was suppose to happen that way, I think OC legit got a concussion/stinger. After the powerbomb you could see OC moving is fingers and peoples who hurt their necks usually have that reaction.


This!!! Everything about that segment says OC was hurt, not sure why so many are convinced they're working us.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bubbly bath incoming.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

A Stone Cold moment with bubbly instead of beer?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This reminds me of the Nation of Domination segment where The Rock gave everyone rolexes except Farooq, who got an autographed portrait.*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The great recycling of storylines, TK!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, literal WWE lite now.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

They are really copying a segment from WWE?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vintage WWF!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

looks like water


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh look, literal WWE lite now.


Beer for Austin, milk for Angle and now this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so the hoes somehow knew what was going to happen >?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Annnnnnnnnnd the Popsicle lost all their heat after a week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLLLY FUCKKKKK Cornette literally said Stadium Stampede was the match that would be the rematch.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Stadium Stampede!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

TK you don't have to copy stuff from the attitude era


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Jericho not even taking a week off after that.


Lol guess he knew the ending looked so bad he couldn't take time off over it without looking even dumber.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Happy to see the stadium stampede again though


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

im all for stadium stamped but they need to make it less cheesy this year with less tacky spots


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Little too much WWE there guys. 

But at least Stadium Stampede should be fun.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

DoN shaping up to be a damn good card so far


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stadium Stampede 2!!!! 🤟🏾


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I liked they added some stakes to the Stadium Stampede match. Could see either team winning.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Boxingfan said:


> View attachment 101080


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That stip is interesting cause Jericho is taking time off soonish for Fozzy. I still lean to IC getting a W back but it's not 100%.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

In one month they'll have done a War Games match and Stadium Stampede match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So they’re going from a blood bath match to a comedy match...


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Jericho having a tour this summer?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't wait until Jericho comes in on a Zamboni next week


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Everybody lock up their golf carts. It´s back on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stadium stampede 2? Cornette is going to have a heart attack.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This feud is just stupid and no reason to try to explain why it's not


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they were hinting that Stadium Stampede would not be a cinematic match? Would be weird to do a cinematic match with the first full crowd in attendance.

I'm actually interested in how this would turn out in a live match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> That stip is interesting cause Jericho is taking time off soonish for Fozzy. I still lean to IC getting a W back but it's not 100%.



which means they need to finally make a latino heel group but will aew do it ? the 3 of them would be epic with a eddie


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder how will they book a stadium stampede with the fans in the arena. Will be interesting.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I know I'm in the minority here, but not a fan of the cinematic matches. Esp with it being the first show with full capacity crowd,


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thunder Rosa said f*** that non-compete clause 😂*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What a dumb fucking match to permanently keep around, "hey lets all go fight in a football stadium that has nothing to do with our sport" cause having an all out war surrounded by steel wasn't good enough lets go fight in a football field thats where the real danger is! So fucking dumb.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I think they were hinting that Stadium Stampede would not be a cinematic match? Would be weird to do a cinematic match with the first full crowd in attendance.
> 
> I'm actually interested in how this would turn out in a live match



they should set it up so fans can watch it at the stadium too, now that would be good.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> HOLLLY FUCKKKKK Cornette literally said Stadium Stampede was the match that would be the rematch.


Cornette has inside source's and they don't who the mole,that's how he knows what's going on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DON is looking stacked. The Stadium Stampede match solidified me purchasing the ppv. I absolutely loved the first one and can't wait to see what they have in store this time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Stadium Stampede match was great last year, great fun in a dark time. But they need to darken the tone this time. Pinnacle aren't like the Elite so I doubt there'll be as many theatrics.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I think they were hinting that Stadium Stampede would not be a cinematic match? Would be weird to do a cinematic match with the first full crowd in attendance.
> 
> I'm actually interested in how this would turn out in a live match


You can do a cinematic match with an audience on PPV, it just plays on the screen. Impact did it at Bound For Glory when the Broken Hardy stuff was at peak popularity of the gimmick.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Jericho fell BACK first through "STEEL" and he doesn't have a concussion, or an injured back...? Just an arm injury...

OK....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The last thing I ever want to see is another Stadium Stampede match, especially one with Jericho in it.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think they were hinting that Stadium Stampede would not be a cinematic match? Would be weird to do a cinematic match with the first full crowd in attendance.
> 
> I'm actually interested in how this would turn out in a live match


I'm pretty sure they will tape it and show it through the tron to the live-crowd.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rosa!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Again it makes no fucking sense, fighting surrounded by steel aint good enough to end the feud, but fighting in a football field is the big dangerous match to end things? ok.....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

French Connection said:


> I'm pretty sure they will tape it and show it through the tron to the live-crowd.


They actually think it is a good idea to show a match to a paying crowd on a screen...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

It's 9:30. You know what that means.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosa 😍


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> The last thing I ever want to see is another Stadium Stampede match, especially one with Jericho in it.


I guess AEW is trying to make it one of their signature matches. I guess when they start running more yearly PPV's "Stadium Stampede" will be one of them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ET_Paul said:


> I guess AEW is trying to make it one of their signature matches. I guess when they start running more yearly PPV's "Stadium Stampede" will be one of them.


Hopefully no more teleportations, 50 yard suplexes, or Jericho cackling like a goof.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is a woman from the AEW womens roster wanting a belt that belongs to another company? I don't see the point in constantly bringing the NWA womens title around, its not needed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> They actually think it is a good idea to show a match to a paying crowd on a screen...


I love going to events to watch it on a large televison.

Best part of going to a concert is when half the songs are being played through someone's ipod on a loud speaker!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So even if they did Stadium Stampede live, how do you let the fans see it when they're all in Daily's Place? Taping it makes it much more orderly too.

The production team probably isn't big enough to split between the two facilities at once either.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> They actually think it is a good idea to show a match to a paying crowd on a screen...


I agree with you. 

But you need to make a cinematic fight if you want to have something good. 
I'm pretty sure a lot gonna be pissed off and will ask a refund because of this, but if Tony is a smart guy, just reduce the price of your ticjets and everyone will be happy


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Next weeks card 🤢


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think they will 50/50 both of Page vs Cage and Inner Circle vs The Pinnacle?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol if Miro loses to this 90 pound twig i give up. Miro could literally tear him apart with ease physically, lets not have this go for 30 minutes, Miro should kill him and take the belt in 5 minutes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> So even if they did Stadium Stampede live, how do you let the fans see it when they're all in Daily's Place? Taping it makes it much more orderly too.


All why this is dumb


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Some solid WWE tributes tonight.



Shawn and Ric
Beer/Milk truck
2-minute women's match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

French Connection said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> But you need to make a cinematic fight if you want to have something good.
> I'm pretty sure a lot gonna be pissed off and will ask a refund because of this, but if Tony is a smart guy, just reduce the price of your ticjets and everyone will be happy


Cinematic definitely does not in any way mean good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Some solid WWE tributes tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet should be a good one next week


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Cinematic definitely does not in any way mean good.


I also agree with this. 

But how do you want to produce a decent Satdium Stampede fight without taping it?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How long would it take to get the crowd from Dailys to the stadium? Could you take a little 10 min break or something to get them in there?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> So even if they did Stadium Stampede live, how do you let the fans see it when they're all in Daily's Place? Taping it makes it much more orderly too.
> 
> The production team probably isn't big enough to split between the two facilities at once either.


I mean the crowd at Revolution watched a screen for the Sting match. I could see the same thing happening here.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

French Connection said:


> But how do you want to produce a decent Satdium Stampede fight without taping it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> All why this is dumb


Most people will be watching the show on PPV and paying live fans will know it isn't going to be live and held in Daily's Place so can factor that into their decision on whether to buy a ticket or not. Really weird complaint.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> So even if they did Stadium Stampede live, how do you let the fans see it when they're all in Daily's Place? Taping it makes it much more orderly too.


Just allow them to move into the stadium. Having a fluid crowd sounds like an interesting concept.

Anyway this will be THE feature match of AEW, so it makes sense to even have it above Blood&Guts in the pecking order.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How long would it take to get the crowd from Dailys to the stadium? Could you take a little 10 min break or something to get them in there?



i think having it just be live with all the fans roaming around with them could work


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

French Connection said:


> I also agree with this.
> 
> But how do you want to produce a decent Satdium Stampede fight without taping it?


Not doing it in the first place. They already STARTED this feud with the blow off grudge match. It is all just backwards booking. Popsicle lost all their heat again after one week. IC humiliated them and got revenge. Why would I want to see them goof around in a stadium with probably no fans?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby been main eventing lately


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Miro has to win this fight guys.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What have you done except play video games, Miro? Lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LETS GO DARBY!

BEAT HIS ASS


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

darby allan really gets it but it makes senese because he also wants to make movies and went to film school. if everyone acted more like him the company would be in a much better place. im not saying be his character but how he speaks and carries himself and brings charater and story every time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro is the most main event looking dude in AEW from a visual perspective IMO.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Excellent promo from Darby.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This ain't going to be a short squash. It's 45 minutes past the hour.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Do something STING!

STANDING THERE WITH YOUR THUMB UP YOUR ASS


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Miro is wearing the same coulours the TNT title has... Maybe a sign!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392656565585518592


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro is the best thing going in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miro's gonna look silly with TNT on his shorts if he loses here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Most people will be watching the show on PPV and paying live fans will know it isn't going to be live and held in Daily's Place so can factor that into their decision on whether to buy a ticket or not. Really weird complaint.


The fact you can't even say how they should do it, points to how dumb it is


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sting is watching his son get his ass kicked. Sting is a horrible parent.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Why is Sting just standing there?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Miro is the best thing going in AEW.


Not at all, he needs rehabbing


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´d actually approve off a non-match to set-up Darby vs. Miro for DON.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do they stick these two clowns Ethan and Scorpo at the end of most all the shows? Like highlighting them as i they're a big deal lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


🙌


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! That suicide dive was brutal!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

im honestly loving the different wrestling styles to make up for different body sizes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I never want to hear the words "tope suicida" ever again.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Please tell me someone will gif that one dive.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The fact you can't even say how they should do it, points to how dumb it is


They should tape it and show it on the screen like every cinematic match. Fans will know in advance and that factors into their decision. Not rocket science.

Last year's Stadium Stampede went over really well with everyone outside of CAnon and that's because it was entertaining and well produced. It'd be a clusterfuck live, the stadium is huge.

It's a selling point for the PPV and should help the buyrate.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby has by far the best tope in wrestling


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

whaht the fuck coffee is miro on because i want some


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Darby legit bounced off Miro there with that dive, that was awesome.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Darby is a small guy, but he knows how to sell, and he also knows how to lay his shit in. He has some Jeff Hardy and some Rey Mysterio qualities to him, and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darby flung his body at full velocity with that tope. He gives zero fucks about his life.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Say what you want, but Darby is a star. Kid will be world champion one day.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Now Sting's fighting someone in picture in picture. WTF is this.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn. Too bad Miro wasn’t debuted like this. He’s a beast.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why are they bumping Sting in Picture in Picture? I was not looking at the screen and missed it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Do something STING!
> 
> STANDING THERE WITH YOUR THUMB UP YOUR ASS


Sting looks like hes holding the turnbuckle on the outside just to stay balanced! lol


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

C'mon AEW! Sting let Darby get beat up before the match and did nothing. And then he gets attack during Picture in Picture.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW has some of the strangest production in television history. 

lets have Sting fight someone during picture and picture!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Why are they bumping Sting in Picture in Picture? I was not looking at the screen and missed it


QT formats the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> QT formats the show.


hopefully not for long after this mess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby looks so small for Miro lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392658534458855424


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Darby flung his body at full velocity with that tope. He gives zero fucks about his life.


Im convinced he’s the new Sabu at this point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm a big Darby fan, but this should have been a squash.*


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Say what you want, but Darby is a star. Kid will be world champion one day.


I thought that also , when I first saw him. It would be nice as he gets older he should gain some mass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392658801396961281


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

However this ends, I would be fine with this getting a rematch at DoN.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

There's not much more you could do to destroy interest in this match than have Sting act like a picture of Sting while Darby is getting beaten up, have half the match take place on a tiny little windows, and have other random goons fighting Sting while the match is happening.

Why can't they just have a match?

If AEW had a motto it would have to be overpromise and underdeliver.

I hope this is to set up a proper match at DoN because this is a car crash.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Come on Darby


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't buy these little arms having any effects on his neck lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match rules.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Darby is a small guy, but he knows how to sell, and he also knows how to lay his shit in. He has some Jeff Hardy and some Rey Mysterio qualities to him, and that's not a bad thing.


Least he takes his time getting up and shows facials. Others fucking get up in a second from a piledriver! LMFAO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Match is really good, but ridiculous it's been anywhere near as competitive as it has, especially when considering the pre-match beat down. Shame they couldn't book this right.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sting limping?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the fuck? A fistbump during the match? LAME


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love Miro but fear Darby is about to roll him up. It's time for a Miro push.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392658534458855424


Holy fuck, the human bullet.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Match is really good, but ridiculous it's been anywhere near as competitive as it has, especially when considering the pre-match beat down. Shame they couldn't book this right.


AEW's motto is always basically "throws guys in the ring and let guys have spots" reality be damned


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 MINUTES!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes MIRO!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome match, right finish. 

Both guys look awesome coming out of that.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

YES!!!! Miro needed that


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

These 2 have good chemistry


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

New champ!! Fantastic main event. This episode had some pretty damn good matches!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good match, but just too competitive to really get Miro over. Darby is great how he uses his entire body as a weapon.

Oh, an afterbirth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Afterbirth with Dork fucking Order? WOW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

YES! MIRO TIME!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Now that was a real pro wrestling match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

what is with this sky and page shit?

and dork order too?


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

What a great finish , well done AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

my boys no longer champ so sad


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Er...weren't Miro's shoulder down there? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake having a heart attack


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Right Decision although the ref ended it quickly. lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Archer and miro at Don? Holy fuck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ITS MIRO DAY ON DYNAMITE


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OMG, Miro vs Archer. Do it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much shit in that last 1 minute happening, come on AEW stop that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Er...weren't Miro's shoulder down there? lol


Shhhh don't mention it


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Credit where it's due, the last few minutes of that were terrific. Just a shame about the first 10.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

So wack that darby lost


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Welp, you had a good run Darby. Miro is the new TNT champ!


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Just glad they took the belt off the little emo dweeb


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Archer vs Miro is gonna be awesome. Fun show tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall, a good show by AEW. Next week, what is the main event?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Shhhh don't mention it


Sets up the rematch I suppose


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now the question is does he have a worthwhile reign or is it a Brodie reign


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That finish blew ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> what is with this sky and page shit?
> 
> and dork order too?


Tony has a thing with too many dorks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match, but dumb time to do it. This is the type of match you do at a PPV. Miro should have destroyed Darby tonight.

Ah well, Miro's champion at least. Great to have him as TNT Champion, hopefully he has the long reign he deserves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stop with the senseless afterbirth and let the moment sink in, dammit.*


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I'd rather see a no bullshit rematch between those two than Miro/Archer.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Sets up the rematch I suppose


No just a plain botch I'd imagine. Not really face like to cry about the shoulders being down, even if true


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That´s a shame.. I would have liked Darby to beat Miro clean and in the middle of the ring. just to watch the meltdown


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

What was the purpose of having Page and Sky come out during Picture and Picture if they were going to come out again after the match?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Chaotic and overbooked...

3 different run ins in 45 seconds..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

So Archer was always in Sting angles for months cause he knew Darby would lose the belt to Miro?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PWInsider:

"The original plan for the Orange Cassidy vs. Pac match tonight on Dynamite was for the two to go to a 20 minute draw, leading to the announcement of a three-way with Kenny Omega at Double or Nothing. 

When Cassidy went down hurt the sunset flip powerbomb to the floor and still kept trying to get up and finish, an audlble was called to have Cassidy stay down.

At that point, AEW declared the bout a no contest at 13 minutes to set up the three-way instead, not wanting to remove Cassidy from the PPV title match."

Imagine a 20 minute draw with The Bastard vs The Janitor.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a match.

Miro booked correctly.

Darby’s brilliant reign ends in perfect fashion.

The TNT Championship picture, has me more excited than the AEW World Title picture.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Stop with the senseless afterbirth and let the moment sink in, dammit.*


They just cant help it. They have to do something at the end.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

No count for Miro here lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392662222116065281


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NathanMayberry said:


> Chaotic and overbooked...
> 
> 3 different run ins in 45 seconds..
> 
> ...


Holy shit, its like the baby of Vince Russo mixed with Tony Khan!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Tony K secretly wants to have Miro be his Brock?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This was a really damn good show, but with some really questionable booking decisions here, like Cody's promo suddenly making the feud more UK v. USA and totally copying the Austin beer bash stuff, along with the quick TO THE BACK after SCU lost. 

But the matches were stellar. Nagata/Mox was a great little physical affair, SCU/Bucks was wild and had great babyface/heel dynamics, and Miro/Darby was tremendous as a david/goliath type match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall, I thought this show delivered. I'd give it an 8/10. The only bad thing on it to me was Cody's MURICA promo.

The main thing they had to do tonight was build interest to DON and they did that.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Nagata/Moxkey was good. Cool stuff with new theme song too
Cody's promo was great
Bucks/SCU was great
Cassidy/PAC wasn't as good as their first match. Hope Cassidy is okay.
Pinnacle/IC segment was fun
Darby/Miro was fantastic.



This episode was better than last weeks show. Great stuff!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Prince Devitt said:


> Just glad they took the belt off the little emo dweeb


Trash post


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine a 20 minute draw with The Bastard vs The Janitor.


Explains the strangely methodical pace of the match and drawn out selling.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s a shame.. I would have liked Darby to beat Miro clean and in the middle of the ring. just to watch the meltdown


I like Darby but that would have been a terrible decision. Already the match went on too long. The difference in size is too great.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Miro should have been given his celebration moment. SCU break up moment needed to be live as well. AEW doesn't know how to pace and let the show breathe at times. Missed opportunities. 

Miro vs Archer is going to be bananas.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO it's ref's discretion for things like rear naked choke, figure four leglock, surfboard etc. It's not like Darby was pinning Miro, he was getting bent in half


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

they need to deliver this every week


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Miro should have been given his celebration moment. SCU break up moment needed to be live as well. AEW doesn't know how to pace and let the show breathe at times. Missed opportunities.
> 
> Miro vs Archer is going to be bananas.


can we not turn into wwe where they have nothing good going to have to create this illusion that everything is a moment for a bunch of wrestlers that no one cares about. thats all mania has turned into is your wrestlemania moment. its cheesy as fuck and aew needs to not be wwe lite


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No count for Miro here lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392662222116065281


They don't have the refs they used to. Tommy Young would have counted that.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Shhhh don't mention it


Yeah I was trying to understand how that wasn’t a pin..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Miro should have been given his celebration moment. SCU break up moment needed to be live as well. AEW doesn't know how to pace and let the show breathe at times. Missed opportunities.
> 
> Miro vs Archer is going to be bananas.


This always was TNA's problem as well.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I like the show but no idea why they keep doing the PiP nonsense


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Top to bottom one of their best shows and why? Cause the stars were on display. Everything had a purpose. No filler BS with jobbers that are not ready for the big time. 

Promos/intereferences from guys like Christian, Hangman, Cody, Britt, Jade, IC, Pinnacle, Omega, Murderhawk. (Title) Matches featuring Moxley, Nagata, Miro, Darby, Young Bucks, OC, Pac.

Most importantly Darby, MJF, Sammy, OC and Britt carried themselves like stars and are accepted as equals to the "WWE stars". 

So most likely will be 

Miro vs. Murderhawk 
Sting/Darby vs. Page/Scorpio 

added to DON. 

Guess that makes Christian the favourite for the Battle Royal, unless they have a huge surprise like Joe or Daniel Bryan. Though I kinda hope Jungle Boy comes out of nothing to earn the title shot. He has been the one homegrown talent that has been a bit lost in the shuffle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> IMO it's ref's discretion for things like rear naked choke, figure four leglock, surfboard etc. It's not like Darby was pinning Miro, he was getting bent in half


This is a bull shit excuse to cover the botch lol. We've seen Moxley choke folk out. We've seen refs ignore interference, DQ moments, long times out the ring, let Matt Hardy wrestle with a concussion. But Darby in a submission is when it's too much.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some really good matches tonight, Bucks vs SCU and Darby vs Miro were excellent.

A very attitude era vibe to tonight’s episode, just a shame they can’t produce their own ideas.

Only thing I didn’t like though was Cody’s promo, complete and utter nonsensical waffle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> Yeah I was trying to understand how that wasn’t a pin..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miro must've just been so excited to win something that wasn't with Best Friends he botched.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> IMO it's ref's discretion for things like rear naked choke, figure four leglock, surfboard etc. It's not like Darby was pinning Miro, he was getting bent in half



Thats bullshit. Darby has him pinned for a 5 count.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Top to bottom one of their best shows and why? Cause the stars were on display. Everything had a purpose. No filler BS with jobbers that are not ready for the big time.
> 
> Promos/intereferences from guys like Christian, Hangman, Cody, Britt, Jade, IC, Pinnacle, Omega, Murderhawk. (Title) Matches featuring Moxley, Nagata, Miro, Darby, Young Bucks, OC, Pac.
> 
> ...


I think it's gonna be an AEW special clusterfuck with Darby and The Dark Order vs Page, Sky and Matt Hardy's crew


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> can we not turn into wwe where they have nothing good going to have to create this illusion that everything is a moment for a bunch of wrestlers that no one cares about. thats all mania has turned into is your wrestlemania moment. its cheesy as fuck and aew needs to not be wwe lite


There has to have a middle ground between overselling the moment and rushing to get to the next segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats bullshit. Darby has him pinned for a 5 count.


Super bull shit, it was a botch it happens. But refs discretion is a cop out to not call the botch.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think it's gonna be an AEW special clusterfuck with Darby and The Dark Order vs Page, Sky and Matt Hardy's crew


Please keep Darby away from the dark order


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if Tony K secretly wants to have Miro be his Brock?


No, he wants Trashidy to be his Brock.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> they need to deliver this every week


Thing is, from what i gather, next week looks meh doesnt it?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> No, he wants Trashidy to be his Brock.


And Marko to be his Cena?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Top to bottom one of their best shows and why? Cause the stars were on display. Everything had a purpose. No filler BS with jobbers that are not ready for the big time.
> 
> Promos/intereferences from guys like Christian, Hangman, Cody, Britt, Jade, IC, Pinnacle, Omega, Murderhawk. (Title) Matches featuring Moxley, Nagata, Miro, Darby, Young Bucks, OC, Pac.
> 
> ...


Not a bad show but the promos were mediocre and interferences are not a good thing.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> can we not turn into wwe where they have nothing good going to have to create this illusion that everything is a moment for a bunch of wrestlers that no one cares about. thats all mania has turned into is your wrestlemania moment. its cheesy as fuck and aew needs to not be wwe lite


You really think immediately cutting to a bunch of jobbers seconds after a guy wins his first title in years is better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ref was focused on the sub/offensive maneuver - no big deal that he maybe could have counted the shoulders down but they could have missed a tap out. Only one ref, he made the call to focus on the offensive move. Miro would have broke the hold if the ref started counting - simply saying his shoulders were down doesn't mean dick all when the ref wasn't counting them down and he was in complete control.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats bullshit. Darby has him pinned for a 5 count.


IMO the ref's call here was right and was wrong in that one Darby Allin vs Cody match, where Darby hit the coffin drop and Cody just laid there and won. Darby did not initiate or counter this maneuver, nor did he establish control, so Miro would be considered to be the aggressor.

For example, the Mexican Surfboard would be a L for the person applying it every time, if it was just about shoulders.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

"But how do you want to produce a decent Satdium Stampede fight without taping it? "

Well that's a good reason to not do it with a live crowd back. And to choose a different match format.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392665674691104770

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> You really think immediately cutting to a bunch of jobbers seconds after a guy wins his first title in years is better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree with you


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the main event or next week? Anyone?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of my favourite Dynamites in a long time. Had the correct mix of story and wrestling, and the match quality was ridiculously high for free TV.

*Moxley vs. Nagata - ☆☆☆1/2*

All I can surmise is that New Japan would have watched this and been very impressed by how AEW presented it in sync with their style, down to the 20 count rule. Loved the split screen to start the show and showing Nagata enter with Narita from the back. Match was a wildly entertaining slugfest that felt like a fight, as I expected. Nagata is 53 and has lost a few steps, but is in great shape for his age. Winner was never in much doubt, loved the mutual respect afterwards. Wrestling doesn't always have to be faces vs. heels, it's ok to have two fan favourites wrestle like this. Moxley using Wild Thing was an ode to Onita, who uses the same version of it. Not quite sure it fits Moxley yet, but will judge after a big crowd reacts to it. I do like the idea of 'real' music being used for the marquee names.

Cody's announcement strayed too much into the self-indulgement crap that gets him criticism. Clearly he is one of the best talkers in the business and has cut some epic promos, but the best of them were before the pandemic. He has a vocabulary and delivery that few of today's wrestlers do. But he rambles on and on like HHH used to just to make a point.

*Young Bucks vs. SCU - ☆☆☆☆ *

My match of the night. Great match which told an unreal story. I can appreciate the balls to the wall Young Bucks spotfest like vs. PAC/Fenix, but prefer this version of them which is slightly more grounded and them being absolute horrible shits. Everything was on the line for SCU and the two teams made you *feel* that. In fact, the tag belts were almost secondary to that storyline, which was fine by me. Daniels bled heavily and that played into the story. It felt like a retirement match for Daniels tbh, but I'm not sure what he plans to do. Incredible visual of Daniels bleeding on the Bucks' overpriced sneakers. The match also made Bucks the most hateable heels imaginable, which is what they excel as.

*PAC vs. Orange Cassidy - ☆☆3/4*

A good match that could have been better but for the deliberate pace and, it turns out, modified ending. The pace was that of a heavyweight match and was surprising, but it turns out they planned to go broadway and had to alter it due to OC getting dazed via a nasty Liger bomb from PAC. Prior to that, the match told a good story and had good action, with PAC looking fantastic. There was continuity from their previous match in this. The ending is one no one called since AEW rarely does double countouts or DQs, so a double KO probably didn't cross the minds of many. I'm ok with the three way, they can promote the idea that Kenny could lose the belt without being pinned. I don't think it feels like a big PPV main event, but the undercard is so stacked that it shouldn't affect the buyrate too much.

The Pinnacle segment was good, very Horsemen-ish until the IC arrived. It went from late 80s NWA feel to late 90s WWF feel all of a sudden with the bubbly bath. That in itself kind of sums up AEW's eclectic mix of things and the differences between these two factions. So we get Stadium Stampede version II. Jericho will need time off for Fozzy, but maybe not quite yet. So I think most things point to IC revenge, but it isn't written in stone. BTW, I think this feud will continue longer after DON and we'll get Sammy vs. MJF at some point.

Britt Baker interview. Good as ever, she's a natural.

*Thunder Rosa vs. Jazmin Allure - N/A*

Short squash that made Rosa look good. I imagine she could be one of Britt's challenges should Britt take the belt off Shida. The storyline is pre-written.

*Darby Allin vs. Miro - ☆☆☆ 3/4*

Excellent promo package before the match that all title matches should feature. Really great match that proved, as those like myself have said all along, that Miro can be a main event guy and look the part. Visually, he is the most impressive top guy in AEW to me and everything he does looks explosive, sort of like Lesnar. Not just the build, but the mannerisms and ferocity - he looks legit scary. Darby would have been the underdog even if 100%, so it was no surprise he got rag-dolled in his injured state. Match was great and the closing stretch was so exciting and dramatic - I legit thought Darby was going to roll him up when the clock hit :59, but Miro pulled through for the win. Easily Miro's best match in AEW and one of the best matches of Darby's impressive reign. The timing was right to end Darby's run as champion, he held it for a long time, elevated himself, and dropped the title at a disadvantage. Archer appearing after the match to face off with Miro hyped me up... the shitty Dark Order making their latest random appearance did not. Dark Order run-ins are basically a meme now, they're like AEW's unofficial security guards.

You will be hard pressed to find an episodic weekly show in pro wrestling with the in-ring quality this show had. Storyline development was decent and they have managed to set up most of the main matches for DON now. Still didn't need the fuck ton of run-ins after the main event - Archer appearing would have been enough.

*Rating: 9/10*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The opening match was badass. Mox fits the NJPW like a glove and Blue Justice has still got it. I’m glad US fans got to see him in action once again.

Mox and Eddie are great together. I’d love to see them win the belts at DON.

The tag match was fantastic. RIP SCU, you had a great run.

PAC and OC are great together. I hope OC isn’t really hurt. A triple threat is a cool idea.

The ME was awesome. Darby was a great champion. But Miro was the right winner here.

I have a few negatives though:

Cody’s promo. I really don’t like that they’re taking this in a “ra ra MURICA, evil foreign heel” direction. I’m so tired of those kinds of angles.

Only one woman’s match, and it was a jobber match. It feels like they’ve been regressing in this area on Dynamite recently.

Why wasn’t Shida here? Every other champion was on this show, except her? And this is not the first time they’ve done this either. They need to feature her on Dynamite leading up to DON, it’s been all Britt-centric so far.

But overall, it was a good show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ref was focused on the sub/offensive maneuver - no big deal that he maybe could have counted the shoulders down but they could have missed a tap out. Only one ref, he made the call to focus on the offensive move. Miro would have broke the hold if the ref started counting - simply saying his shoulders were down doesn't mean dick all when the ref wasn't counting them down and he was in complete control.


This is goofy logic. We've seen situations were a pin and submission were counted. We've also seen it be mentioned that somebody doing an offensive move has to make sure there shoulders aren't down such as on surfboards. It was an obvious botch on Miro's end. Stop trying to work around it as logical to not count.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> IMO the ref's call here was right and was wrong in that one Darby Allin vs Cody match, where Darby hit the coffin drop and Cody just laid there and won. Darby did not initiate or counter this maneuver, nor did he establish control, so Miro would be considered to be the aggressor.
> 
> For example, the Mexican Surfboard would be a L for the person applying it every time, if it was just about shoulders.



Theres not a body on body cover happening there. Dumb comparison.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> IMO the ref's call here was right and was wrong in that one Darby Allin vs Cody match, where Darby hit the coffin drop and Cody just laid there and won. Darby did not initiate or counter this maneuver, nor did he establish control, so Miro would be considered to be the aggressor.
> 
> For example, the Mexican Surfboard would be a L for the person applying it every time, if it was just about shoulders.


They literally always mention on every surfboard how the wrestler on offense gas to make sure their shoulders aren't down


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*If you've seen the Never Openweight style matches in NJPW then Mox vs. Nagata would seem familiar. Strikes, suplexes, big moves, etc. Didn't overstay it's welcome at around 10 minutes and provided a nice taste of what the partnership with NJPW can bring. I have to say though, Wild Thing for Mox? Eh, I know it's a well known song but it's not a wrestling entrance song to me. Just seems so out of place for Mox to come out to that.

*Cody's promo......I mean fuck. Look, the promo was well delivered. He delivered it in a very emotional way that I know got some people hyped. But.....why is this feud between Cody and Ogogo all of a sudden now about US vs. the UK? Why is Cody all of a sudden cutting this parotitic, MURICAN promo? It feels out of nowhere, it feels tacked on, and it just feels unnecessary in 2021. Didn't like this.

*I thought in terms of making the Bucks look like asshole heels their match with SCU was great. Getting the blood on the Buck's shoes and the way they reacted to that, the sarcastic "I'm sorry, I love you", the use of the cold spray towards the end. The overall action was good but it was those moments that stood out to me that will make this match memorable.

I will say that for a match like this though where the gimmick of it is that SCU is done as a team if they lose, they really didn't play that up as much as they should have. I mean as soon as this match was over they wanted to rush to the back to see Mox & Eddie busting up the Elite's locker room. And we only got the emotional moment after they came back from commercial. Like, if you're gonna do that angle, go all the way with it.

*PAC vs. OC I won't really judge as it seems as if OC got his bell run so they called an audible on the finish. All in all I'll just say that them doing a 3 way is probably the best outcome here.

*Overall I enjoyed the the Pinnacle/IC segment. Tully in particular was great on the mic. Jericho being back a week after his big fall was probably a bit much but what can you do I guess. I do like the idea of them adding stakes to the Stadium Stampede match where the IC must disband if they lose.

I could see the match going either way. If the IC disband they can all go their separate ways. But I can also see the IC winning and that wouldn't be great for the Pinnacle coming off their B&G win. Also, they need to avoid making this match as comical as last year's. It wouldn't be a great tone shit to go from bloody & serious to super comical.

*The Women's stuff was all jammed together so I'll say is that Britt cut a good promo, Rosa got a win, and Jade is indeed still that bitch.

*The main event was great. Darby Allin man. He's so fucking good. For his size he is so good at using his body as a projectile weapon to make it look like he has a chance in matches where you wouldn't think he shouldn't. And Miro was a monster here as well don't get me wrong. But Darby man, fuck he was so good here. I loved that little moment he had with Sting. I joke all the time about them being father and son but that felt like a father/son kind of moment where Sting gave him just a bit of motivation for Darby to make one last fiery comeback before being put down.

So yeah, I'd give this show an 8/10. One of their better ones recently.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

This show was really bad.



> >Mox vs Nagata


Mox isn't actually using Onita's theme. He's using the original version of "Wild Thing", which is the lesser version. They really threw this one out here without any real hype or any reason for the average person to care about Yuji Nagata and they seem to assume everyone knows who he is. Would it have really been too much to ask for a couple of video packages on Nagata leading up to this and maybe a squash win or two to hype him up? The match was fine just a waste of Nagata and would have been so much better with some real build to it, maybe even on the PPV.



> >Hager/Sammy/Ortiz promo


We'll go into this later with The Pinnacle.



> >Cody promo on Ogogo


This was so bad. Out of nowhere, we're kind of supposed to buy Cody as Hulk Hogan and Ogogo as the Iron Sheik. This is not how you do this angle and choosing to go this route with Ogogo is just very odd. Cody then going off on the race of his daughter was extra weird then him calling himself "The American Dream" seemed thrown out there too.



> >Bucks vs SCU


What a disaster this was. SCU has been building this angle for months where if they lose they break up. This is one of the first real matches they have where they might actually be forced to break up and they just lose. It wasn't on a PPV, it was on a random Dynamite. Just a total waste of an angle. Then, they blow SCU's break-up by cutting to Eddie and Mox destroying a locker room. This was Russo-era WCW level garbage. The match was the same Bucks match and the same SCU match they have every week only this time with interference and the use of cold spray, which didn't actually play into the finish. Daniels also really bled a gusher here.



> >Christian Cage interview


What in the hell is it with this promotion and that Matt Sydal botch? The majority of people have forgotten it by now yet they bring it up every chance they get.



> >OC vs Pac


Not a fan of OC's shenanigans not Pac not making him pay for it when Pac's character would not be putting up with that. The finish was pretty lame here.



> >Pinnacle/Inner Circle segment


When you do a big match like Wargames, people should be out at least a week after selling the damage. Instead, every one but Jericho was seemingly at 100%. The champagne bath looked so cheap and the force was not there for people to flop around like with previous angles. I don't know why they did this anyway since The Inner Circle should be wanting to kill these guys. Using Wargames as a stepping stone to a Stadium Stampede match is stuff TNA would do. Wargames is the end to a feud, not the beginning. And why would MJF accept this match anyway? At least Jericho wore a brace on his arm here, but how is this guy up and at 'em so quickly after falling from a cage onto cement?



> >Rosa/Allure


Felt kind of out of place here. Would have been better on Dark.



> >Darby/Miro


Darby gets thrown down steps last week and is totally fine and no selling it. As I say every week - it's just a matter of time until Darby gets seriously injured. How many awful bumps did he take on the floor here? They did way too much and didn't sell much of it at all, though at least they finally figured out how to book Miro. And the confusing saga of Archer and Sting gets more confusing with Archer now wanting a piece of Miro and now seemingly being in his 3rd ongoing feud.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BTW, I loved the way they did the entrances in the Mox/Nagata match. The respect shown to New Japan and their title was nice. They need to do this for AEW's main title matches, gives it the big match feel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392632617195827202


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> ....the shitty Dark Order making their latest random appearance did not. Dark Order run-ins are basically a meme now, they're like AEW's unofficial security guards.


Like with most things in wrestling you can also make the opposite arguments like

....the classic do babyfaces have no friends? Isn´t the nature of a babyface to be a good guy, so when a 61 year old gets beaten up by two young heels, shouldn´t it be natural that they act?
....why would Page/Scorpio stop beating up on Sting otherwise, therefore also shifting the focus away from Miro´s win. 

I think Murderhawk being there immediately made the least sense in terms of the post-match events. Also it looked like Jake had a legit heart (attack) episode there. 😕


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

the matches were great... but cody / dork order run in/ wannabe beer bash were all cringe moments.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 101084
> 
> 
> BTW, I loved the way they did the entrances in the Mox/Nagata match. The respect shown to New Japan and their title was nice. They need to do this for AEW's main title matches, gives it the big match feel.
> ...


"Blue Eyed Battler?" Yeah, that's a whiff JR. I hope Wild Thing for Moxley was a one off. I wouldn't be surprised if Khan bought rights to it as well though. It could get over with the fans for a short period. I think of Ricky Vaughn from the Major League movie franchise when I hear it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> They literally always mention on every surfboard how the wrestler on offense gas to make sure their shoulders aren't down


Well, refs are definitely inconsistent in calling that move that's for sure. Some are constantly check the shoulders and counting to 1 and some let it go.

In amateur wrestling, the person getting a pin has to establish control


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thinking back, that could have been Miro's best singles match.

Main rivals I think would be his U.S. Title win over Nakamura before Christmas a few years ago which went 20+ and was great, and his Extreme Rules match vs. AJ.

This was definitely up there, would have to rewatch those two to make my mind up though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> This is goofy logic. We've seen situations were a pin and submission were counted. We've also seen it be mentioned that somebody doing an offensive move has to make sure there shoulders aren't down such as on surfboards. It was an obvious botch on Miro's end. Stop trying to work around it as logical to not count.


And if ref started counting and missed a tap out? We've also seen situations with two refs where one counts one, one counts the other's shoulders - what happens when there is only one ref? 

In the grand scheme, I don't give a shit. Oooh - a botch, somebody call botchemania they can put up another vid. I can't wait until I hear what Cornette says about this!!1!1!. Miro cranked back too hard and ended up on his back and the ref focused on the sub because that was the intended finish and called the bell quickly.

The ref starts counting and Miro breaks the hold to avoid being pinned. That his shoulders were down for five seconds is meaningless when the referee isn't counting the pin.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And if ref started counting and missed a tap out? We've also seen situations with two refs where one counts one, one counts the other's shoulders - what happens when there is only one ref?
> 
> In the grand scheme, I don't give a shit. Oooh - a botch, somebody call botchemania they can put up another vid. I can't wait until I hear what Cornette says about this!!1!1!. * Miro cranked back too hard and ended up on his back* and the ref focused on the sub because that was the intended finish and called the bell quickly.


Exactly it's a botch, so stop trying to rewrite it as a sensible thing lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Thinking back, that could have been Miro's best singles match.
> 
> Main rivals I think would be his U.S. Title win over Nakamura before Christmas a few years ago which went 20+ and was great, and his Extreme Rules match vs. AJ.
> 
> This was definitely up there, would have to rewatch those two to make my mind up though.


I really liked the Mania match with Cena, where he came out on the tank. Although, this match kind of buried him, the actual match was great.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly it's a botch, so stop trying to rewrite it as a sensible thing lol.


Do you ever not complain about something? I know it is your gimmick here but it isn't very entertaining or original anymore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Do you ever not complain about something? I know it is your gimmick here but it isn't very entertaining or original anymore.


Who are you lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly it's a botch, so stop trying to rewrite it as a sensible thing lol.


Call whatever you want. It's immaterial. You basically hate watch AEW. It doesn't matter in the least - it's explainable, ref's discretion what to focus on. Refereeing in AEW is spotty at best. Easy enough retcon if that wasn't the exact drawn up finish spot to not even worry about. Miro choked out Darby and is new TNT champion.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Who are you lol


Your daddy. Now go to bed or you'll be this cranky at school tomorrow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Call whatever you want. It's immaterial. You basically hate watch AEW. It doesn't matter in the least - it's explainable, ref's discretion what to focus on. Refereeing in AEW is spotty at best. Easy enough retcon if that wasn't the exact drawn up finish spot to not even worry about. Miro choked out Darby and is new TNT champion.


Get out your feelings, if it didn't matter you wouldn't be scrambling to try and explain how it works. It was a bad botch. You know it, I know it, it's okay. Where he goes from he is the new question.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Your daddy. Now go to bed or you'll be this cranky at school tomorrow.


Is this supposed to be witty lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let me put it down early - I think it will be a triple-threat for Kenny / Pac / OC at DON
> 
> Miro wins
> Bucks win
> ...


will you look at that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> will you look at that


Now what's the mega millions


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> When you don't run regular ring out 10 counts it just comes off convoluted


they had like 4 ring-out counts during this match alone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they had like 4 ring-out counts during this match alone


Fun match tho until the injury. Cassidy is a fun dude for the most part


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was a great Dynamite

9/10 for me

Bucks and Darby matches the best. Wwe-lite pinnacle / inner circle stuff the worst

anybody shocked cody / agogo is going into usa / uk must have missed agogo draping cody with the uk flag

you can;‘t do that in wrestling and not turn it into a country v country thing - its a staple


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'll put my thoughts that nobody cares about in this spoiler box to shield your eyes.


Spoiler



-Moxley and Nagata was the right length and didn't overstay its welcome. Nagata is still good but he definitely showed his age in parts. Not feeling that version of Wild Thing for Moxley at all lol. I get it's an Atsushi Onita reference since Moxley's a fan but maybe have Mikey Rukus cover it or something. Good match though.

-Good intense promo by the Inner Circle, one of AEW's strengths.

-What the fuck was that Cody promo? All of a sudden he's Hulk Hogan? Maybe I'm wrong but patriotic "why can't we be friends" hollow stuff ain't what people want right now lol. Guess it'll work in Florida though. Dude sounded like a politician out there. Who the hell cares about the US vs England?

-I've never been a Daniels fan so maybe now I'll finally escape the curse of him appearing on TV in every promotion I like. Regardless, SCU just broke up and you're gonna pull a "TO THE BACK!" straight out of TNA iMPACT? Let shit breathe, damn. That was a straight up Russo move.

-Pac and OC was fine till the injury. Obvious Omega isn't losing the title so I don't really care.

-10's new mask is cool. Pretty sure it's a reference to El Matematico's mask.

-Why the hell are they straight up re-hashing Attitude era stuff with Jericho? First they copied the Tyson thing, now the beer/milk truck. It didn't even look good, it was too far away. Also Jericho couldn't miss at least one week of TV?...Also they're already going the route of one faction breaking up forever? Jeebus.

-Why the fuck wasn't Miro booked like this from the beginning? Still don't think it was the right time to beat Darby, despite all of the stuff that happened to him. He's still being established as a top guy and he's got upward momentum. A feud with the boring ass Page and Sky seems like a huge step backwards. Dude should continually be featured at the top like every top guy ever. Darby has some of the best babyface in peril selling in the world today imo.

-Maybe if Miro ran through people for a year he could take that loss but not after a year of being a total goof. Now Archer is gonna lose another big match which is fine because I just don't see what others seem to see in him.

-Match was awesome though.

6/10 show for me. Like most of AEW it's enjoyable enough but there's so many small things that are irritating.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mox vs Nagata was exactly what it should be. Pretty solid 

The bucks vs SCU was alright. Seen it a thousand times so it kinda doesn't mean as much as it should. Like the bucks vs lucha bros or lax. Im livid they didn't let the moment breathe that is absolutely unforgivable. You've been building this up for weeks and you switch to a locker room trashing immediately after the three count? Come the fuck on.

Cody vs ogogo segment was expected after last week

The Pinnacle segment was wwe lite trash. But I did enjoy the stadium stampede last time so eh I guess a lose win

Orange vs pac was the absolute best case scenario for aew section/my sanity

Miro vs Darby was exactly the kind of match it needed to be i can't complain. The afterbirth was fucking atrocious. Let moments breathe for fuck sake. Should have just ended with the miro archer staredown


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> He's crying lolShould be the Cena vs Miro one was fun


when he started tearing up i lost it lmao he had the same look in that picture of his tattoo


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

A decent enough show; at least double or nothing is being promoted.

but there was literally no need for the run-ins at the end. If they wanted Sky and Page to get involved, they should’ve taken out Sting during the match, distracting Darby and allowing Miro to win.

Allow Miro to close Dynamite. Let him talk trash (without a mic) as he celebrates and announce an “open challenge for any loser next week”.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Cody's character needs to turn into a sociopathic type heel. think businessman cutting protections for his workers type shit... God hed be money there


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

So is the Ogogo match about getting Ogogo over or Cody over? Coz that American Dream promo was as self-indulgent as eating ice cream inside a Big Mac.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Speaking of the Pinnacle, I'm officialy off their bandwagon. I thought they were cool when they formed but they come off like a bunch of jabronis to me. Tully is a legend but even him trying to sell like they are great is pointless. It's a lost cause. 

Also I'm surprising myself for saying this but I think MJF is overrated on the mic. He has a good voice but nothing he says is particularly memorable or unique. It doesn't connect with me at all. I don't hate or like him, I'm indifferent. I wonder if being in that group might be the issue because I remember pre-pandemic when he was in the angle with Cody, MJF could actually create heat with his words, he was shinning at that time. Maybe it's Jericho's influence and MJF became too comedic but it cannot be it cause the last time Jericho was on the mic, he was good. Maybe he feels that he made it being part of group so he doesn't have to try as much. 

All in all, all I know is that even when Mongo was there, I have never felt this way with the Horsemen. Even when they were on the losing end of a feud, they always kept their edge. I always respected them as a threat. But not so with the Pinnaples. I have no excitement seeing them, I don't care.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

The show was ok in some ways. I don't really know how to rate this one, it's either a 5 or a 6. Codys sappy promos annoy me, Miro winning was great, Pinaccle vs. Inner Circle was a little too "Wanting to be Austin vs. Mcmahon level" for me. And yeah.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another entertaining show ... some hits, some misses ... some fine pro wrestling


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Is cody character suppose to be a parody of certain aspects of wrestlin/wwe? he has had about 1000 grand spectacle returns, being the great underdog that slays the big monsters and now he is doing the all american babyface against the heel foreigner


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Is cody character suppose to be a parody of certain aspects of wrestlin/wwe? he has had about 1000 grand spectacle returns, being the great underdog that slays the big monsters and now he is doing the all american babyface against the heel foreigner


he likes the classics - if you’re an oldschool fan and you don’t like what Cody is putting out - i think its safe to say you rather remember the old school with childlike rose coloured glasses

Rhodes is the most 80’s wrestler in the industry today


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he likes the classics - if you’re an oldschool fan and you don’t like what Cody is putting out - i think its safe to say you rather remember the old school with childlike rose coloured glasses
> 
> Rhodes is the most 80’s wrestler in the industry today


I'm a old school fan and recycled bullshit is never good.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> Is cody character suppose to be a parody of certain aspects of wrestlin/wwe? he has had about 1000 grand spectacle returns, being the great underdog that slays the big monsters and now he is doing the all american babyface against the heel foreigner


That's all AEW, a rich kid and his friends are in charge and they are cosplaying things that real wrestlers did. Pinnaples vs Inner Circle Jerk did the Austin/Corporation angle tonight. Or Angle and the Invasion. But with champain instead.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Darby's interview on ESPN before the match.

And people say he is not a star. Who else gets a casual interview like this outside of WWE?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show with great wrestling.

Miro/Darby was awesome. Darby is a brilliant wrestler. Hopefully Omega/Darby is next.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Thinking back, that could have been Miro's best singles match.
> 
> Main rivals I think would be his U.S. Title win over Nakamura before Christmas a few years ago which went 20+ and was great, and his Extreme Rules match vs. AJ.
> 
> This was definitely up there, would have to rewatch those two to make my mind up though.


I don't know, even if he lost and was the beginning of his downfall, I'd put his Mania match with Cena up in there as well. Not only because of the stage it was on and who he was facing, but I do remember it being a good match.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

People saying the show was bad or decent 

The show was awesome


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

The show was awesome. Maybe one of the best episodes of Dynamite so far this year (and there have been some really strong ones). All of the wrestling was extremely strong, top to bottom...yes, there was one squash, but that served to keep building up Thunder Rosa, and also split up some of the high points in the show.

My only major quibble is that we should have had some sort of moment at the end between CD and Kaz. (Match was amazing...honestly, this might have been the Young Bucks' best non-PPV match in AEW). Instead, they cut to the back for Kingston and Moxley pointlessly trashing the Elite's locker room. SCU deserved a little bit better, even if it was a simple handshake, and save individual interviews for later.

Darby vs Miro was expertly booked. Not a repeat of the Brodie squash over Cody, but similar. More of an extended fight where the outcome was just in question enough to keep you hooked. 

I'm definitely excited for DON after last night.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392665815300911107

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Get out your feelings, if it didn't matter you wouldn't be scrambling to try and explain how it works. It was a bad botch. You know it, I know it, it's okay. Where he goes from he is the new question.


They go nowhere. Miro is champ. He choked out Darby Allin, referee called for the bell. I don't watch pro-wrestling as an intellectual venture. I watch it to be entertained. Get out of your head. I don't watch it to hate it. If I don't like something, I stop watching it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that champagne bath was fucking embarrassing, flopping about the ring while sammy is spraying nobody, dax or whoever the other cunts name is climbing over the ropes and falling out the ring what a total fucking joke, i wouldn't have minded if he (sammy) actually hit the cunts with the fucking thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They go nowhere. Miro is champ. He choked out Darby Allin, referee called for the bell. I don't watch pro-wrestling as an intellectual venture. I watch it to be entertained. Get out of your head. I don't watch it to hate it. If I don't like something, I stop watching it.


Again get out your feelings you saw the botch. It's okay to say they botched that, it doesn't mean you want them to die a fiery death lol.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392665815300911107
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It´s a sad day if he goes out on a loss to the Bucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s a sad day if he goes out on a loss to the Bucks


Look at the bright side, it was a title match, he was protected, and easily one of his most seen matches.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Look at the bright side, it was a title match, he was protected, and easily one of his most seen matches.


Still. To me it´s akin to have DB in his final match against Reginald.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Still. To me it´s akin to have DB in his final match against Reginald.


Shit lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Live cam of the start of the show. Man, AEW live crowds are great and this was a pretty small one after B&G!






It wouldn't be a bad way for Daniels to go out. He gave it everything through blood loss and went down fighting.

Darby's promo after the show went off the air:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392662097775972353
Besides Rocky Romero, Chris Dickinson was at the show last night. He teamed with Moxley in NJPW USA to beat Nagata and Narita (the young boy who seconded him) in the lead-in. But man, I'd LOVE for Dickinson to join AEW. He's tough, can talk, can work, and could be an AEW version of Cesaro.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I was sick as a dog yesterday so I was half in/half out yesterday and I may need to rewatch the show.

I was once told that people who talk too much and extend conversations do so because they are uncomfortable with silence. I feel that this is Cody in a nut shell. He can't stand when the audience loses its energy and has to try to pull out these long winded emotional promos to avoid silence.

Mox vs Nagata was a cool opener and I like Wild Thing as a one off tribute theme. Only as a one off though.

Buck vs SCU actually made me mad. The blood spot wasn't necessary, the "I'm sorry, I love you" shit is just a dick move (not heel heat) and the ending not getting to breathe was a disgrace. Credit to Kazarian though, because he was doing his best here and is very underrated.

I liked everything with the women's division minus the fact that they were back in the 9:30 pm death slot again. At least they added two promos to go with it. Also Deeb coming back next week makes me happy. Baker continues to be one of the best things on the show.

OC vs PAC could have been really good if not for the injury and them calling an audible. The original plan was for them to go to a time limit draw. That would have been better, but I have to give credit to everyone for pivoting so quickly and not making it look awkward.

I don't think I would do Cage vs Hangman again so soon, but that match will be awesome so its cool.

Darby vs Miro went about as well as expected. Miro looks like the beast he was meant to be and Darby keeps his shine. Once again though, I have to call out AEW for not letting things breath. They already had Sky/Page attack Sting during the match, why are they doing it again after? Why is the Dark Order coming out to save Sting? Why are they not focusing the camera on the new TNT champion?

I would give the show a 7 overall, but had they let the SCU and Miro endings breath, it would have easily been an 8.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Overall it was a very enjoyable Dynamite last night. Definitely one of the better episodes of the year. Though I have some gripes.

Moxley/Nagata was excellent. I don’t know who Nagata is really, but considering he’s 53 (I think?) he delivered. Was a match that felt like a fight between two men, without going into crazy hardcore stuff. Didn’t feel as spotty/rehearsed as a lot of matches so nowadays. One of the best AEW matches of the year, and probably Moxley’s best of the year so far. Finish was a bit flat, but otherwise this is how more matches should feel. Nice stuff after the match. I assume Nagata isn’t going to be a regular, so giving him a respectful send off after the match is the way to go.

Bucks/SCU was very good. Not as strong as the opener, but it was definitely more interesting than what you’d usually get out of the bucks. Some nice near falls and I did really like the finish where (whichever Buck it was) stopped Kazarian from making the save. Good stuff here.

That said, how they handled stuff after the match was bad. Should have let SCU have their moment, then AFTER that they cut backstage with Moxley/Kingston destroying the elite locker room. It’s this kind of stuff that does make AEW feel like amateur hour at times.

PAC/OC was unfortunate, but was fun at first. Not much to say but cool to see a triple threat match for the title. Feels like first one for AEW?

Miro/Darby was a great match, with a gutsy performance in defeat by Darby. However, that’s the match we should’ve gotten with a 100% in a straight up match with Miro. Not a Darby that got his ass tossed down concrete steps last week, had a fucked up shoulder, and then got a big beat down by Miro pre-match. That Darby should’ve been squashed, with one small hope spot and that’s it. Instead he got the amount of offense against Miro only a 100% Darby should have gotten. Miro won the title, and there’s some heat there considering the pre-match beat down, but it’s undercut by the fact he got knocked on his ass by a weakened Darby several times. It’s dumb booking, and makes Miro look not as strong going into his first title run.

But then they make it even worse, by doing that stupid run in by Scorpio/Ethan and then Dark Order. Like seconds after Miro won the title. Just taking away from that moment. THEN they go back to Miro over Darby, and Archer then comes out to set up Miro/Archer. That part of it was fine.

Happy Miro won the TNT title, but man they did everything to undercut it. Hopefully his actual reign is booked correctly, but I have a bad feeling he’ll drop it back to Darby in a few months, which would be a huge mistake.

As for the promos of the show, they weren’t great. The in ring action carried this episode. Cody’s promo was eye rolling. Pinnacle/Inner Circle segment didn’t really hit it out if the park like it should have. Jericho shouldn’t have returned this week and the whole segment felt awkward. The backstage Inner Circle promo was fine though. Jade Cargill could definitely use some work on the mic (but then again if she gets a manager at the end of this which is what it’s looking like, then it won’t matter much how good of a promo she is). The Britt Baker sit down interview with JR was good.

Again overall it was a very good episode, but it definitely had some issues and highlights some overarching structural problems a lot of people do bring up about AEW. This week just gives more ammo for that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cage vs Hangman is weird booking. Was Hangman defeated to temporarily take him out of the title picture as he was #1 ranked before the loss, but now he gets his win back to get inserted back into the title scene and likely leading up to Omega/Hangman at All Out?

Will they use Starks broken neck in the build/angle? Does Taz want Cage to take out Hangman, to injure him, and he'll refuse? Taz as John Kreese and Brian Cage as Johnny?


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I like alot of the things AEW try to do, and this was a good episode. But it could have, and should have, been a great episode.

Opener was great, loved the entrance style and I like the wrestlers coming out accompanied or with the entourage like NJPW does. It gives it a big match feel because that is what you get in boxing and mma. No complaints with the opener.

SCU vs the Bucks. As someone else said, why didn't they let it breath and have the end of SCU actually mean something. Better yet, why didn't they leave this for DON and have a filler fued between SCU and Scorpio Sky/Page rahter than clustering up the TNT title fuckeries. Scorpio Sky coz ya know, he is a heel now and whats to retire his old team mates. It makes sense, it's douchey and it gives them some focus.

OC, Omega, Pac, no comment as Orange was out of it.

Miro vs Darby. Fantastic David vs Goliath match. Darby makes it all believable, but if he put 10kg of mass he could be FOTC material. Ending was fine, can't wait for their rematch down the road. Ethan Page/Scorpio BS was not needed. And Archer didn't need to come out straight after the win. Let Miro bask in his victory and have it brew.

Archer can wait till next week, or have a promo on Youtube or whatever. 

Last point, but fair play to TK for not coming out as the authority figure to make the triple threat title announcement. It was absolutely a moment that it would have made sense for him to.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW needs a kayfabe commissioner - a Jack Tunney character. 

What are the odds Big Show is Wildcard in the Casino Battle Royale? Especially if he's calling the match. Given that wrestlers don't pull double duty this match could be pretty barren of talent if the rumored card is anything near what it ends up. Christian has already fallen from being a big announcement to being in the CBR!?! Cage vs Cage would have made more sense than Hangman vs Brian Cage II. 

I dig Archer vs Miro, but sucks that Archer comes up short again. But Miro vs Brian Cage, Miro vs PAC, Miro vs Penta, Miro vs Fenix, Miro vs Kingston, Miro vs Hangman, Miro vs Cody, Miro vs Sammy are all matches I want to see yet. Outside Brodie's short TNT Title run Miro will offer something different physically as champion - especially intrigued at big man vs big man matches. 

I hope Bryan is announced as re-signed by WWE before May 30th, so he's not built up as potential wildcard entrant.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW needs a kayfabe commissioner - a Jack Tunney character.


If Daniels really is retiring, he would be perfect.

Can speak, can take a bump, has been a heel and face, commands respect. Perfect go-between for Tony Khan and the wrestlers. Like Schiavone appearing on the ramp to tell Kenny about DON yesterday was a bit awkward. Normally, it's something a Tony Khan would do but TK is trying to stay off TV.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> If Daniels really is retiring, he would be perfect.
> 
> Can speak, can take a bump, has been a heel and face, commands respect. Perfect go-between for Tony Khan and the wrestlers. Like Schiavone appearing on the ramp to tell Kenny about DON yesterday was a bit awkward. Normally, it's something a Tony Khan would do but TK is trying to stay off TV.


I dig it. And given his legit backstage role as Director of Talent Relations, he'll always be at the venue anyways in case of emergency happening like last night.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Didn't know where to put this:



> Speaking on his Talk is Jericho podcast, Jericho noted that he thought the spot looked amazing. Pointing out that the spot was performed similarly to how some stuntmen perform their feats, Jericho claimed that the majority of fans were satisfied with the final product.
> 
> Explaining that he doesn’t like being on the receiving end of extreme spots, Jericho told fans that he won’t be doing anything like his Blood & Guts fall again.
> 
> ...


The Echo chamber, again. These guys live in their own Worlds. Poor Jericho is delusional. Maybe it's ego. I wonder if backstage they weren't all like "man this was awesome!".


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Didn't know where to put this:
> 
> 
> 
> The Echo chamber, again. These guys live in their own Worlds. Poor Jericho is delusional. Maybe it's ego. I wonder if backstage they weren't all like "man this was awesome!".


I think it´s safe to say that a lot more than 3000 people didn´t like the fall. Not the fall itself, but how it was filmed.
But Jericho probably only listen to or hear from the people who already love (or say they love because they like TK´s money) everything AEW does.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got done with the show and damn was it fun. One of the best Dynamites of the year.

Moxley vs Nagata was a great slugfest. Never seen Nagata wrestle before but I like his heavy-hitting style. Very good wrestling match to start and great respect shown by both men to end it.

Really liked Cody's promo on Ogogo after the match. The evil foreigner storyline is a common storyline ran by almost every promotion, but I don't mind then running with again, especially seeing as its a low card storyline.

Bucks vs SCU was awesome. The story told in the match as far as SCU breaking up as a tag team was told to perfection. Loved the part where Matt mocks HBK at Mania 26 when he says "I'm sorry, I love you" before hitting the superkick that ended Ric Flair. Perfect dickhead moment lol. Loving the new Bucks. Daniels being busted open the hard way really added to the match.

PAC vs Cassidy didn't reach the height of their Revolution match because of OC's injury but I really enjoyed PAC's work here. His slow, methodical pace couple with his high intensity offense is always a treat to watch. The guy is the best in the world. I'm down for the Triple threat match at DONIII.

Pinnacle coronation was good. Jericho came back way too soon for my liking but I thought the Attitde Era-esque segment worked. Stadium Stampede should be fun. Loved it last year. This year we won't get as much comedy just seeing as it's a blood feud and no Matt Hardy so I'm expecting this year's Stampede to surpass last year's for sure. I'm also expecting them to shoot half of it in front of the live crowd.

Always love seeing my girl Thunder Rosa, nice dominating squash that once again put her over as top ranked in the division. Its looking like we will be getting Rosa/Baker III after DONIII. Or maybe Rosa vs Deeb. She's coming for all the gold. 

Darby Allin vs Miro was booked to perfection. Darby played the injured underdog and Miro looked dominating AF. Miro being champion now should be awesome. Miro vs Archer incoming.

Incredible show last night. AEW hasn't had a single bad show or dud episode this year. Really looking forward to Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet next week. DONIII is also shaping up to be a damn good show.

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

@LifeInCattleClass Cody’s entrance was just over a minute long so not enough to replace it with Kingston’s great promo so I’ll give you that.

However, they definitely could’ve cut short Cody’s “crying, new baby, dead dad, Murica, I have a dream” speech and fit it in.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So entitled rich white GOP lovin Cody gives a speech about how he ended racism because he knocked up a black girl and didnt ditch her. The balls of these people to think they are that special or that the rhodes name is some great american legacy.

And his opponent is a biracial Nigerian immigrant. Cody is a fucking fake ass spoiled clown. Dustys kids are fucking mentally ill nut jobs with none of his talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> @LifeInCattleClass Cody’s entrance was just over a minute long so not enough to replace it with Kingston’s great promo so I’ll give you that.
> 
> However, they definitely could’ve cut short Cody’s “crying, new baby, dead dad, Murica, I have a dream” speech and fit it in.


Cody gonna promo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sonny Onoo, Shinsuke Nakamura, Keiko Honda (Jags cheerleader, friend of Shida) and Yuji Nagata.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WON star ratings for those interested.

*AEW Dynamite*

Darby vs. Miro — ****

Young Bucks vs. SCU — ****1/4

Moxley vs. Nagata — ***3/4

Think I gave all three a quarter star less in my review.

From other promotions:

*WWE SmackDown*

Street Profits/Big E/Owens/Nakamura vs. Alpha Academy/Crews/Corbin/Zayn — ****

Cesaro vs. Rollins — ***3/4

*NXT*

Kushida vs. Escobar — ****

*PWA*

Velocities vs. Aussie Open — ****3/4


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sonny Onoo, Shinsuke Nakamura, Keiko Honda (Jags cheerleader, friend of Shida) and Yuji Nagata.
> 
> View attachment 101168


I think a cool spot would be to have the cheerleaders accompany Omega again, with Keiko being one of them and then later in the night, she is attacked backstage by Britt Baker. Maybe just cut backstage where Britt already has her in The Lockjaw, so she doesn't have to take a bump

Also, does this mean Nakamura was at Dynamite?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Also, does this mean Nakamura was at Dynamite?


No idea where that is, but I'd lean to it not being taken before Dynamite. Nagata has been in the U.S. for over a week and wrestled at the NJPW Strong show prior to his AEW match.

Nagata and Moxley giving a 'cheers' to pro wrestling fans of the world after their slugfest.

Matches like this will be good for AEW's visibility in Japan, since it also got covered on NJPW's social channels. They should work on getting a TV deal over there, even if it's on Samurai TV.

With a little help from NJPW, I think AEW could do some good numbers in Japan too, especially centering around a return of Kenny, Moxley, Jericho, the Bucks, Cody, Archer and Trent. Add a sprinkle of Okada and Naito, and you could definitely do three days worth of sell outs at Korakuen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393105165079629825


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Just wanted to pop in and say that I very much enjoyed this week's Dynamite. 

I'm not the audience for Cody's _Rah Rah America Is The Bestest _speech, and PAC versus OC dragged on and on until it all went sideways and I admit I laughed when they doubled down on pretending Jericho's tumble into cushiony softness was dramatic but otherwise - *good show!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not sure if you're aware, but they sent Riho back to Japan @Whoanma *



GothicBohemian said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that I very much enjoyed this week's Dynamite.
> 
> I'm not the audience for Cody's _Rah Rah America Is The Bestest _speech, and PAC versus OC dragged on and on until it all went sideways and I admit I laughed when they doubled down on pretending Jericho's tumble into cushiony softness was dramatic but otherwise - *good show!*


*According to Meltzer, he actually hurt himself 😂*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> No idea where that is, but I'd lean to it not being taken before Dynamite. Nagata has been in the U.S. for over a week and wrestled at the NJPW Strong show prior to his AEW match.
> 
> Nagata and Moxley giving a 'cheers' to pro wrestling fans of the world after their slugfest.
> 
> ...


heard on twitter Nakamura was backstage at Dynamite

only other current wwe guy except DB who i want to sign


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> heard on twitter Nakamura was backstage at Dynamite


Wow, surprised at that if true. He was reportedly on Tony Khan's original wishlist and of course AEW would want a Japanese star given their connections. Nakamura is probably happy, but the prospect of being able to work for his beloved New Japan while still living in America could entice him if the money is good. When's his contract up?

Shinsuke would be an excellent main eventer in AEW I think. Ten years ago he was pretty much the best in the world as a complete package (ring + charisma).


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Wow, surprised at that if true. He was reportedly on Tony Khan's original wishlist and of course AEW would want a Japanese star given their connections. Nakamura is probably happy, but the prospect of being able to work for his beloved New Japan while still living in America could entice him if the money is good. When's his contract up?
> 
> Shinsuke would be an excellent main eventer in AEW I think. Ten years ago he was pretty much the best in the world as a complete package (ring + charisma).


Shinsuke would be awesome in AEW with a manager to talk for him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nak couldn't bring that entrance song with him though. Though maybe if he's working both AEW and NJPW he could use -


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

oups wrong topic sorry XD


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Not sure if you're aware, but they sent Riho back to Japan @Whoanma


She’s been there since her last match, afaik.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> heard on twitter Nakamura was backstage at Dynamite
> 
> only other current wwe guy except DB who i want to sign


I'm a big fan of Nak too. He was sat near me in the crowd at Tokyo dome in 2019 for a house show and was interacting with Ibushi who was in the ring, mid fight. I remember thinking he wouldn't have been able to do that if there were cameras around (I assume) because of his WWE agreement.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week seems good too:

Austin Gunn vs Anthony Ogogo;
Christian vs Matt Sydal;
Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet;
Young Bucks vs Varsity Blonds;
Mox and Kingston vs The Acclaimed;

I like Matt Sydal in this undercard role, he is a good worker and puts the others over. He occupied Janela´s previous role.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> Next week seems good too:
> 
> Austin Gunn vs Anthony Ogogo;
> Christian vs Matt Sydal;
> ...


Honestly that looks like a dark card. They got a title match next week right?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Next week seems good too:
> 
> Austin Gunn vs Anthony Ogogo;
> Christian vs Matt Sydal;
> ...


They better add some stuff because they'll get like 768k


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Honestly that looks like a dark card. They got a title match next week right?


2 title matches. Tag Team and NWA women's...they can't always have the biggest stars wrestling, otherwise some day they will have always the same matches every week like WWE. And i think this is a pretty solid card.

It will be nice to see more about Ogogo;
Christian vs Sydal will be pretty solid, 2 good workers;
Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet should be very good too;
Bucks vs Varsity Blonds it will be ok;
Mox and Kingston will be nice to see how Caster will get Mox and Kingston mad.

How is this a Dark card?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> 2 title matches. Tag Team and NWA women's...they can't always have the biggest stars wrestling, otherwise some day they will have always the same matches every week like WWE. And i think this is a pretty solid card.
> 
> It will be nice to see more about Ogogo;
> Christian vs Sydal will be pretty solid, 2 good workers;
> ...


Ah I wasn't aware Serena and velvet was a title match as was bucks vs the blonds. My mistake


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Well after that flawed promo where they decided to make this feud about national heritage I hope Anthony Ogogo punches Cody in the gut and ends it four seconds.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Bucks are absolute savages.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Acclaimed vs Mox/Kingston with the tag ranking on the line. Basically this week is about setting up Mox/Mad King as #1 Contenders. SCU lost an broke up so they drop out of Top 5 - so now Varsity Blonds would move up from #2 to #1, but they're dealt with this week. Ego/Scorpio were #3 last week though, so would be #2 and ahead of Mox/King still, FTR would be #4 as well but are booked is Stadium Stampede. 

Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky will have to lose to drop behind Mox/Kingston probably next week would be my guess. They're likely wrestling Sting/Darby anyways at DoN3 - have the latter cost them the match or something to cement that match. Or Ego/Sky could just choose to fight Sting/Darby as they're not really focused on Tag Titles anyways - were focused on Darby and TNT title and attacking Sting.

Tag Rankings are weird anyways - Varsity Blonds and Acclaimed just spam wins on Dark. Where is Butcher&Blade, Private Party, Hybrid2, Grayson/Uno, Best Friends, Jurassic Express, Lucha Brothers, Ortiz/Santana? That was the supposed depth for the division. 

Mox/Kingston is a thrown together team that is big footing the rest of the division.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> The Bucks are absolute savages.
> 
> View attachment 101213


It would be great if Pillman Jr replied:

“See you Wednesday booker men”


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

darby really is excellent. just little things like him grabbing miro's nose to cut off air supply, doing the stunner with the uninjured arm etc. if he were 6' he could be world champ.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394007364861190144


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394007364861190144


i winced


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394007364861190144


Bucks made it their profile pic


----------

